# Preparando la jubilacion



## McFly (16 Nov 2012)

Tengo 36 años y me empeze a plantear hace un año comenzar a planificar mi jubilación.
Creo que lo mejor es no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
Una parte en acciones
Otra parte ahorro 
Otra parte en inmuebles, si la cosa se pone dura creo q puedes hacer inero pronto vendiendolo y tiene potencial de revalorizacion una ve pasemos el bache
Y...ahora quiero abrirme un fondo de pensiones y no se si es buena idea, si es un timo o que se yo...alguna sugerencia? Mejor un deposito? Un fondo de inversion?
Creo q la vejez va ser dura y ..cuantos mas recursos mejor


----------



## Vidar (16 Nov 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Tengo 36 años y me empeze a plantear hace un año comenzar a planificar mi jubilación.
> Creo que lo mejor es no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
> Una parte en acciones
> Otra parte ahorro
> ...



Un plan de pensiones es un timo, las acciones también, los pisitos no tienen solución, con los depósitos en España quien sabe que pasará...

Puedes hacerte un plan de pensiones a la americana... van comprando oro poco a poco mientras trabajan y vendiendolo igual cuando se jubilan.

.


----------



## roygbiv (16 Nov 2012)

Eso, eso, invierte en inmuebles, que siempre se revalorizan.


----------



## das kind (16 Nov 2012)

Yo tengo una edad similar a la suya y precisamente mañana abro un plan de ahorro que invierte parte en variable y la mayor parte en renta fija pero en países que dan más que la española.

Es una pequeña cantidad al mes que me deja algo de liquidez (estoy en el paro) para comprar alguna monedita de vez en cuando y para abrir algún pequeño depósito si la oferta lo merece. 

¿Acciones? Pues a saber... ¿Un depósito? Es bastante seguro, pero... :

Cualquier cosa antes que dejarlo en la cuenta.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Nov 2012)

El fondo de pensiones no es buena idea si el único que aporta eres tú, quiero decir que hay empresas y administraciones que tienen fondos de pensiones para sus empleados (técnicamente se llaman Planes de Previsión de Empleo) donde tanto el empleado como la empresa hacen una aportación al fondo, por lo tanto al rescatarlo una parte no la has aportado tú, así es muy rentable, además en estos fondos colectivos hay una Comisión de Control....pero si se trata de un fondo de pensiones particular donde solo aportas tú, NI SE TE OCURRA.

Las entidades gestoras de fondos están ligadas a las entidades bancarias, se deben a ellas no a tí, por lo tanto no invertirán tu dinero donde le sea rentable a los partícipes sino al banco, se usan miles de millones provenientes de estos fondos para comprar la deuda pública que los bancos han comprometido con los estados, pero no arriesgan su dinero sino el tuyo, ellos se llevan una comisión por la intermediación y el riesgo de invertir en bonos de Grecia, Portugal, España etc...ese riesgo lo corres tú.
También usan tu dinero para sostener acciones estratégicas para la entidad, aunque estén en caída libre.

Rentabilidad:
Aquí es cuando la matan.
Rentabilidad media Fondos de Pensiones en España en el periodo diciembre 2001 - diciembre 2011 (los datos de este año no los he conseguido pero se auguran mucho peores)
-Sólo 2 fondos (de los 532) superaron la rentabilidad de los bonos del Estado a 10 años.
-Sólo 3 fondos (de los 532) superaron el 4% de rentabilidad.
-Sólo 27 fondos (de los 532) superaron la inflación promedio (2,8%).
-191 de los 532 fondos tuvieron rentabilidad promedio ¡negativa!
Los fondos de pensiones se están convirtiendo en los fondos angula, filtran toda la mierda del sector financiero.
Pásate por aquí e infórmate: Rentabilidad de los Fondos de Pensiones en España 2001-2011

Además tu dinero es rehén, solo lo puedes rescatar si se dan estos cinco supuestos:
1-muerte: tus herederos legales
2-jubilación: se supone que a los 67, si no lo alargan mas.
3-paro de larga duración: mas de 12 meses continuados y no recibir prestación contributiva.
4-gran invalidez, incapacidad total o absoluta....pasando tribunal médico.
5-enfermedad grave: mas de tres meses que requiera intervención de cirujía mayor, hay que acreditarlo con certificado médico.
*También se puede rescatar al día siguiente de ser despedido en un ERE de extinción ya que esta situación se asimila a la jubilación a la hora de rescatar el fondo.

NI SE TE OCURRA ABRIR UN FONDO DE PENSIONES.

De la fiscalidad al rescatarlo dentro de 30 años, mejor ni pensarlo.


----------



## 0absoluto (16 Nov 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Garrafón.
Todos los años por estas fechas nos bombardean con publicidad sobre los fondos de inversión, y yo estuve a punto de picar hace bastantes años.
Pero me informé a tiempo y desde entonces me resisto a tener mi dinero rehén durante muuuuuuucho tiempo.


----------



## nominefi (16 Nov 2012)

En esto mismo llevo tiempo pensando yo, tengo tu misma edad y muy claro que jubilación publica no voy a pillar.

Lo malo es que dentro de 30 años..., a saber, cuanto vale el dinero, cuanto valen los pisos, las acciones. Los más seguro es el oro, pero luego hay que venderlo, quiero decir, que alguien quiera comprarlo y a ver a que precio. Seguramente ganando, pero igual no.

Estoy lleno de dudas. lo único que tengo claro es que no abriré un plan de pensiones.

un saludo


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Nov 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> En esto mismo llevo tiempo pensando yo, tengo tu misma edad y muy claro que jubilación publica no voy a pillar.
> 
> Lo malo es que dentro de 30 años..., a saber, cuanto vale el dinero, cuanto valen los pisos, las acciones. Los más seguro es el oro, pero luego hay que venderlo, quiero decir, que alguien quiera comprarlo y a ver a que precio. Seguramente ganando, pero igual no.
> 
> ...



Un plan de pensiones hay que hacerselo uno mismo, no en un banco que solo mira sus intereses.
No se trata de hacer algo rígido. No se trata de meterlo en "algo" y olvidarse. Hay que ir cuidándolo. Puede que ahora interese meterlo en bolsa y en oro y dentro de unos años mover parte a renta fija o en un inmueble.


----------



## hj27hj27 (16 Nov 2012)

das kind dijo:


> y la mayor parte en renta fija pero en países que dan más que la española.



¿Por ejemplo?


----------



## chenan (16 Nov 2012)

Aunque en general estoy de acuerdo con los comentarios, creo que nos estamos olvidando de los aspectos positivos de los PP. En el tema de los rendimientos, hay que considerar la rentabilidad financiero fiscal, especialmente si te situas en la parte alta de los tipos: desgravas ahora a tipos mucho más altos de los que luego pagas cuando lo rescatas (y con lo que te ahorras en Hacienda te compras unas monedas, je, je). La mayoría de PP no valen ni para t.p.c. pero hay otros, pocos, que replican Fondos de Inversión interesantes; hay gestoras, pocas, que se supone "independientes" de los grandes, y en cualquier caso, puedes traspasar según tus intereses.


----------



## McFly (16 Nov 2012)

Estoy deacuerdo con los rechazais los planes de pensiones pero.....si tienes la pasta en el banco siempre le vas dando pellizquitos...quiero encontrar algun vehiculo q no se deprecie y me obligue a tener la pasta invertida ahi....
Creo q la bolsa cumple ese fin y en caso de inflación me siento protegido


----------



## burbujito1982 (16 Nov 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con los rechazais los planes de pensiones pero.....si tienes la pasta en el banco siempre le vas dando pellizquitos...*quiero encontrar algun vehiculo q no se deprecie* y me obligue a tener la pasta invertida ahi....
> Creo q la bolsa cumple ese fin y en caso de inflación me siento protegido



Ferrari 250 GTO - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

de nada


----------



## Sansipuedes (16 Nov 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Tengo 36 años y me empeze a plantear hace un año comenzar a planificar mi jubilación.........
> 
> Vive la vida con tus ahorros y dejate de gilipolleces. Defiende el sistema de pensiones publico que para eso se aporta (Empresas y trabajadores) un porron de dinero. No demos facilidades a los gobernantes. Si tambien nos dedicamos a ahorrar para la futura pensión o hacernos un fondo de pensiones, estamos duplicando aportaciones. Eso es lo que quieren los gobernantes. Si todos ahorramos y tenemos fondos de pensiones, ellos van recortando la pensión publica con la seguridad que van a tener pocos problemas. Hay que defender el sistema publico de pensiones.Haz numeros de lo que aporta un currito (el y su empresa) y capitalizalo hasta su jubilación. Quedas asustado de las cifras que salen. Que no nos vengan con milongas de que no hay para pensiones. Pues que recorten de otros sitios, que los hay.


----------



## garpie (16 Nov 2012)

+1 a todo lo que han dicho de los planes de pensiones. En el fondo, además, me parecen un desprecio a la inteligencia, por cuanto presuponen que no tienes voluntad suficiente para ahorrar y no tocar la pasta, además de en qué invierten: al igual que muchos fondos de inversión, estan dedicados a comerse la mierda que emiten los bancos y gobiernos y que por ser de baja calidad no encajan a los inversores "listos".

Una cartera diversificada te la puedes hacer tú mismo, tanto en RV como en RF. Es cuestión de estudiárselo mucho. Y por tu edad tiempo tienes para ir acumulando el capital que te permita diversificar.

"El ojo del amo engorda el ganado"


----------



## das kind (16 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> ¿Por ejemplo?



No siempre en el mismo, se va comprando según el interés ofrecido, per siempre teniendo en cuenta la solvencia del país


----------



## maragold (16 Nov 2012)

Si los ingresos son altos, fiscalmente interesa aportar dinero anualmente a un plan de pensiones, no?

Por ejemplo, si ganas 80.000€ brutos al año y aportas 10.000€ anualmente a un plan de pensiones, de esos 10.000, 4.700€ los aportará el Estado devolviéndote ese tramo de IRPF (47%). De no aportarlo al plan de pensiones, solamente tendrías 5.300€ de liquidez porque el resto se lo habría quedado Hacienda.
Una vez que te jubiles, deberías rescatar lo ahorrado (por ejemplo 200.000€) en forma de "nómina", por ejemplo 2.000€ al mes, porque te aplican IRPF como si fueran rendimientos de trabajo. Es decir, si lo rescatas todo de una vez te meterían un sablazo de IRPF del copón...

Otra cosa es en qué plan aportar esos 10.000€ anuales, pero los hay para todos los gustos y colores...

Y, por supuesto, siempre, siempre... otros 10.000€ anuales en oro y plata físicos!


----------



## Garrafón (16 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> En mi opinión, lo mejor que puedes hacer es que seas tu mismo el que controle todo lo que inviertas. Nada de planes de pensiones o similares que no sabes muy bien, ni lo que hacen con el dinero, ni el beneficio que te dan ni si te lo darán en un futuro...
> 
> Es mejor tener dos duros para complementar tu futura pensión (se existe algo mas que el mínimo, para entonces) que no cien promesas aunque sean privadas o publicas...
> 
> ...



Esta me parece una diversificación sensata.
Comprar oro o plata no hay que descartarlo, sobretodo si lo que queremos es esquivar una devaluación de la moneda fiat, pero nunca se debe invertir si no se conoce el riesgo, este foro tiene muy buenos hilos para iniciarse.

Invertir en renta variable también es interesante pero nunca meter una cantidad de la que se necesite disponer y siempre aprendiendo sobre ello, si entras fuerte de novato te vas a quedar tieso, y jamás escuchar los consejos interesados de las entidades bancarias, al banco se va a contratar no a informarse.
Lo de obtener un 20% de rentabilidad me parece mucho, de facilísimo nada, yo al menos no soy capaz de obtener esa rentabilidad regularmente y llevo unos cuantos años invirtiendo, aunque no digo que no pueda hacerse, desde luego, pero para alguien que empieza yo me propondría el objetivo de batir al IPC año tras año e ir aprendiendo, conseguir esto tampoco es facil.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Nov 2012)

fondos de inversion, como te dicen los compañeros, ni se te ocurra.

yo ya tuve en banesto, en su momento una muy mala experiencia. 

meti 2 kilos en un fondo de inversion a 3 años.

no se en que coño invirtieron mi dinero, pero cuando cumplio el plazo, ya habia perdido un 30 % y para mas inri , me lo renovaron porque ellos lo valian. alegando que optaron por renovar a ver si la cosa mejoraba.

al final pude sacar mi dinero pero amenazandolos con llevarlos a los tribunales, fue muy desagradable. ademas, lo saque con penalizacion. hdp

yo tengo actualmente, un plazo fijo en sabadel , lo tengo ya varios años, renovando cada 12 meses y muy contento.

nada de fondos de inversion, fondos de pensiones o acciones. 

estas ultimas, hace muchisimos años, casi acaban con mi salud mental.


----------



## das kind (16 Nov 2012)

Hay que distinguir entre planes de jubilación con planes de pensiones: 

Los primeros son simples cuentas donde Ud. pone un dinero con una determinada frecuencia y la entidad le promete un interés al cabo del tiempo, y que de unos años a esta parte se han "complicado" un poco más al referenciarse a otros valores y/o renta más o menos variable.

Los planes de pensiones (los famosos EPSV en el País Vasco) son elementos de desgravación, lo que pasa es que a la gente "su banco" :XX::XX: se los ha estado vendiendo como un plan de ahorro para el día de mañana tener un dinerito con el que complementar la pensión de jubilación, aprovechándose claramente de la confianza y el desconocimiento del cuidadano de a pie. Conozco infinidad de casos de gente que tiene este producto y no tiene ni idea de lo que es... amén de la host*a que les va a sacudir Hacienda cuando lo rescaten (de hecho, hay muchos casos en los que el valor de rescate es muy inferior al de las cantidades aportadas). Otro ejemplo más de lo bien que tratan los bancos a sus clientes.

¿Plan de pensiones para ahorrar? Sólo vía desgravación. ¿Planes de ahorro/jubilación? No tienen por qué ser malos para Ud. si sabe lo que está firmando.


----------



## Gürtelito (16 Nov 2012)

das kind dijo:


> Yo tengo una edad similar a la suya y precisamente mañana abro un plan de ahorro que invierte parte en variable y la mayor parte en renta fija pero en países que dan más que la española.



Hombre, siendo treintañero deberías de pensar en ser un poco más agresivo. Ya tendrás tiempo de ser conservador llegado los 55-60 años.


----------



## kader35 (16 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> *DEMOSTRACIÓN REAL, A LO LARGO DE VARIOS DIAS, DE COMO SE CONSIGUE COMPLETAR UNA PENSION CON ALGO DE INVERSION EN BOLSA* (no acepto responsabilidades de ningún tipo por seguir este ejemplo o mis consejos; no soy profesional del tema)
> 
> *¿Como?* El banco (BBVA, por ejemplo) pone unas comisiones del 1,2% entre compra y venta de un valor (aunque operes por internet hay que solicitarlo en la oficina pues de otra manera te meten el 3% . Si no te lo bajan, metes el dinero en RENTA 4 (por ejemplo) que cobran incluso menos del 1% directamente a cualquiera)
> 
> ...



Me parece muy interesante. Si se logra un 20% anual es un buen complemento a la pensión o a cualquier sueldo. 

Hace unos años, gané mucho dinero con Inditex, pero perdí también mucho con Terra, por eso le tengo un gran respeto y no he vuelto a jugar.

Voy a seguir con sumo interés esas compras y ventas. Lo que me parece más difícil es saber en qué valor entrar y cuándo.

Gracias por la aportación, se merecería un hilo aparte.


----------



## picor (16 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> *DEMOSTRACIÓN REAL, A LO LARGO DE VARIOS DIAS, DE COMO SE CONSIGUE COMPLETAR UNA PENSION CON ALGO DE INVERSION EN BOLSA* (no acepto responsabilidades de ningún tipo por seguir este ejemplo o mis consejos; no soy profesional del tema)
> 
> *¿Como?* El banco (BBVA, por ejemplo) pone unas comisiones del 1,2% entre compra y venta de un valor (aunque operes por internet hay que solicitarlo en la oficina pues de otra manera te meten el 3% . Si no te lo bajan, metes el dinero en RENTA 4 (por ejemplo) que cobran incluso menos del 1% directamente a cualquiera)
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy esperando las siguientes operaciones con gran interés


----------



## Garrafón (17 Nov 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con los rechazais los planes de pensiones pero.....si tienes la pasta en el banco siempre le vas dando pellizquitos...quiero encontrar algun vehiculo q no se deprecie y me obligue a tener la pasta invertida ahi....
> Creo q la bolsa cumple ese fin y en caso de inflación me siento protegido



Tienes que cambiar de planteamiento.
Tu buscas invertir en algo que no se deprecie a largo plazo para ir metiendo ahí el excedente de tus ahorros, pero eso no existe.
Cada momento económico tiene sus activos recomendables y esos activos cambian según evoluciona la economía.
Por ejemplo: durante muchos años el ladrillo ha sido el vehículo de inversión indiscutible para una gran mayoría, sin embargo ahora ha caído en desgracia, por eso debes ser un inversor activo y flexible, no puedes meter tus ahorros indefinidamente en un sector concreto y despreocuparte, eso no es posible en el mundo actual.
La bolsa tiene sus ciclos, ahora estamos en una tendencia claramente bajista, hace cinco años el IBEX rondaba los 16.000 puntos y ahora está en 7.500, se está dando una host*a de campeonato.(aunque yo también coincido en que Día, ahora, es una opción muy interesante, en un futuro, quien sabe).

El oro, idem, durante dos décadas ni se ha movido pero desde el estallido de las puntocom, no ha parado de subir.

Tienes que amoldarte a las circustancias del momento porque cada ciclo tiene su inversión o inversiones, tienes que implicarte, no debes dejar esto en manos de otros, aprende, te juegas tu futuro bienestar y hay demasiados buitres sin escrúpulos esperando ahí fuera, lo que hemos visto estos años ya nos debería servir de escarmiento.

Actualmente los metales son claramente alcistas y los inmuebles se están depreciando con fuerza, pero eso se puede dar la vuelta dentro de unos años, por eso mismo debes ser activo y flexible.

Según Darwin no sobrevive el mas listo ni el mas fuerte sino quien mejor se adapta a los cambios, es bueno aplicar esto a tus inversiones.


----------



## Garrafón (17 Nov 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Si los ingresos son altos, fiscalmente interesa aportar dinero anualmente a un plan de pensiones, no?
> 
> Por ejemplo, si ganas 80.000€ brutos al año y aportas 10.000€ anualmente a un plan de pensiones, de esos 10.000, 4.700€ los aportará el Estado devolviéndote ese tramo de IRPF (47%). De no aportarlo al plan de pensiones, solamente tendrías 5.300€ de liquidez porque el resto se lo habría quedado Hacienda.
> Una vez que te jubiles, deberías rescatar lo ahorrado (por ejemplo 200.000€) en forma de "nómina", por ejemplo 2.000€ al mes, porque te aplican IRPF como si fueran rendimientos de trabajo. Es decir, si lo rescatas todo de una vez te meterían un sablazo de IRPF del copón...
> ...



El problema que yo le veo a esto es que el Estado* actualmente* está apostando muy fuerte por dirigir a la gente que puede permitírselo hacia los planes de pensiones de entidades privadas, pasando de puntillas por el hecho de estar desmontando deliberadamente el sistema público de pensiones para beneficiar a una minoría a quien el Estado parece representar en exclusiva, *nada nos garantiza que esta desgravación se prolongue en el tiempo, máxime teniendo en cuenta la desesperada necesidad de ingresos que ya afronta el Estado* y no es descabellado se acentúe en un futuro inmediato.

Tampoco creo que la fiscalidad a la hora de rescatarlo (que ya ha sido modificada varias veces esta última década) se mantenga dentro de varias décadas cuando ya no exista la necesidad de hacer atractiva esta forma de ahorro a la población.


----------



## Gallina (17 Nov 2012)

Gracias Garrafón: son verdades como puños.

Y los planes de pensiones ni de lejos. En 2007 tuve la mala idea de abrir uno, pero hace mucho tiempo que no le meto un duro. Si acaso, cuando cambio de entidad bancaria y hay algún tipo de bonificación de bienvenida aprovecho, pero no meto un duro más. Y si vienen mal dadas, lo rescato a la primera oportunidad (claro que eso también puede cambiar si al desgobierno le da por hacernos otra gracia).

Recuerden: "rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras" puede tunearse y el resultado ser "fiscalidades pasadas no garantizan fiscalidades futuras".

:cook:


----------



## silverwindow (17 Nov 2012)

el problema de hacerte un plan de pensiones con oro en casa, es que el amigo albanokosaboar esta al acecho, o tu mujer, o tus amigos..tener 20 años oro guardado en casa..bufff...es un riesgo..aun asi...parece la mejor opcion


----------



## Sivian (17 Nov 2012)

Precisamente hoy he realizado un análisis de largo plazo, no cabe duda de que el problema demográfico va a afectar de alguna manera según se vaya retirando la generación del babyboom del mercado laboral. Creo que el lugar en el que nos encontramos actualmente es crítico. Para quien le interese aquí puede ver el análisis de largo con gráficos de largo plazo, superciclo, PER, etc.

La pregunta es clara: ¿está la bolsa barata o cara? Ello puede afectar a los planes que realizamos para la jubilación enfocandonos a renta variable, mixta o fija.

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: Largo plazo, ¿dónde estamos?


----------



## Mediterrand (17 Nov 2012)

Qué opináis sobre los PPAs? Planes de previsión asegurados que son comercializados por aseguradoras y entidades financieras. La fiscalidad es la misma que en los planes de pensiones clásicos y presentan una rentabilidad anual asegurada comparable con un depósito. Si juntamos ambos parámetros no es una opción interesante???
Espero vuestros sabios consejos, aclaraciones y si tenéis alguno que recomendar se agradece.
T4


----------



## Vidar (17 Nov 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> el problema de hacerte un plan de pensiones con oro en casa, es que el amigo albanokosaboar esta al acecho, o tu mujer, o tus amigos..tener 20 años oro guardado en casa..bufff...es un riesgo..aun asi...parece la mejor opcion


----------



## Economia FullTime (17 Nov 2012)

Hola,
Planes de pensiones nada, incluso ganando una gran cantidad de dinero no lo haría, hay otras formas mejores y mas limpiasnde sacar una bena rentabilidad anual con un riesgo controlado.

El prolema es que aquí salimos del deposito al 4% y ya queremos ganar un 20% anual, y esto no funcina así. Podéis pasar por www.economiafulltime.com No hay ningún secreto pero si que se explican cosas interesantes sobre renta fija y demás. Con ejemplos de su funcionamiento y rentabilidad.

Os dejo un artículo que en su día escribí y tuvo bastante feedback en la red

7 motivos para no contratar un plan de pensiones


Saludos


----------



## Kalevala (17 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> No te preocupes de cuando entrar o salir; si metes la pata (la meteré yo seguro en algún momento) verás como se arregla de forma tonta... Lo que aquí importa es conseguir el 20% y una vez conseguido (en esto no valen las prisas o las avaricias)...*¡a dormir hasta el próximo año!* :fiufiu:
> 
> ¡Por cierto! Esto no es un juego. Esto ha de ser una actividad 100% racional



Tu método de cortar las ganancias al 3% es muy malo. Por suerte también cortas las perdidas al 3%.

El que se va a forrar es tu broker con las comisiones pero tu no te moverás de un 5% arriba o abajo de lo que haga el IBEX (si inviertes en España)
Lo que quiere decir que si el IBEX en una racha sube un 15% a lo mejor te sacas ese 20% y hasta el año siguiente.
Pero estamos en tendencia bajista :fiufiu:

Por cierto, ábrete un hilo y lo seguimos, este es de planificación de la jubilación!

Edito para añadir que el IBEX cerró a 7588 el último día de bolsa anterior al mensaje. Por la comparación con el IBEX de los resultados, que ya veo que no se ha abierto un hilo propio :abajo:


----------



## Garrafón (18 Nov 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Tengo 36 años y me empeze a plantear hace un año comenzar a planificar mi jubilación.
> Creo que lo mejor es no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
> Una parte en acciones
> *Otra parte ahorro *
> ...



El primer paso que pienso deberías dar es empezar a ahorrar ya mismo para el objetivo exclusivo de preparar una base para tu jubilación.

Puede que ya estés ahorrando para otros fines, para un coche, para una futura casa, para unas vacaciones, para tener un margen de seguridad o simplemente porque te sobra una parte de tus ingresos y lo ahorras sin un fin concreto, de lo que yo te hablo es de abrir un apartado específico en tus finanzas personales para "jubilación"...discrimina tus ahorros.

Esto es lo primero, hacer un montoncito exclusivo para jubilación y a partir de ahí usar solo ese montoncito para "inversiones para jubilación".
El porcentaje de tus ingresos que dediques a este apartado depende de tí.
Así mientras vas aumentando tus ahorros te da tiempo para pensar, informarte y aprender dónde invertir ese dinero.

En definitiva, organízate para que una parte de lo que puedas ahorrar lo ingreses en una hucha específica para este fin.
Si no te ves capaz de ahorrar así, abriendo una cuenta nueva en otra entidad distinta a donde ingresas el resto (una cc remunerada estaría bien para empezar), porque te ves tentado a darle pellizquitos, contrata una caja de seguridad en un banco y deposita allí periódicamente una cantidad hasta que te hagas con un capital aceptable para empezar, así no cobras intereses pero no te lo vas a gastar, no es tan accesible como una cuenta corriente (y así vas adquiriendo una disciplina de ahorro).
Y cuanto antes empieces mejor.


----------



## 0absoluto (18 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> *Quede claro de nuevo*: yo no soy ningún experto en inversión en Bolsa. Mi caso es como el de otros muchos cuando nos acercamos a la edad de jubilación y vemos que el banco solo nos da un 2-3% de interés al año por nuestro dinero, cuando eso lo puedo sacar fácilmente, y con relativo poco riesgo, en un mes... Que nadie se lleve a engaño: no acepto responsabilidades en el caso de que otros hagan lo que yo hago...Solo estoy relatando y explicando lo que yo estoy haciendo en paralelo a esta intervención, y de forma absolutamente real



Creo haber entendido que tu estrategia consiste en vender las compras al llegar al +3% o a -3% de beneficio o pérdida respectivamente. Y en cortar la inversion anual al llegar al +20%.
PERO es que si no eliges bien las inversiones, puedes llegar al punto de que la mayoría de tus compras las tengas que vender con un -3%, por lo que en realidad lo que haces es PERDER y PERDER (aunque tu broker siempre gana).
Por lo tanto, si lo que se pretende es ir acumulando ahorros para la jubilación, que es de lo que trata el hilo, en mi opinión éste NO ES UN BUEN SISTEMA


----------



## Garrafón (18 Nov 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> Creo haber entendido que tu estrategia consiste en vender las compras al llegar al +3% o a -3% de beneficio o pérdida respectivamente. Y en cortar la inversion anual al llegar al +20%.
> PERO es que si no eliges bien las inversiones, puedes llegar al punto de que la mayoría de tus compras las tengas que vender con un -3%, por lo que en realidad lo que haces es PERDER y PERDER (aunque tu broker siempre gana).
> Por lo tanto, si lo que se pretende es ir acumulando ahorros para la jubilación, que es de lo que trata el hilo, en mi opinión éste NO ES UN BUEN SISTEMA



Además con un margen del 3% y la volatilidad actual en bolsa, se quedará fuera con frecuencia y su broker encantado.
Tampoco le veo sentido a cortar las pérdidas en el 20%, si la cotización sube deja correr los beneficios y vete subiendo el stop para cortar pérdidas.


----------



## Humim (18 Nov 2012)

Compra pisos, suelen revalorizarse.


----------



## Sivian (19 Nov 2012)

Humim dijo:


> Compra pisos, suelen revalorizarse.



No aprendemos, es increible xD. Como diversificación tener algo de cartera en bienes raíces tal vez no esté mal, pero para eso hay que tener un plan bastante grande. En la mayoría de casos un piso (por no decir ya varios) supone una parte muy elevada del patrimonio de una persona de cara a su jubilación, si le sale mal, se jodió.


----------



## kader35 (19 Nov 2012)

Yo creo que a jap se le entiende perfectamente. Dado que las pensiones van a ser ínfimas, la suya es otra opción de complementar la miseria que nos van a dar, y lo más importante es que dice que a él le está dando resultado.

Imaginaros que habéis podido ahorrar 50.000 euros y le sacáis un 20% anual, pues son 10.000 euros muy ricos, independientemente de los impuestos que haya que pagar en la declaración anual.

Úna pensión baja, aumentada con algo más de 800 euros al mes, se convierte en una pensión digna, según mi opinión.

Ahora bien, lo peor sería que se perdiera un 3% en varias ocasiones, porque entonces ya no se invertiría con la misma serenidad y se iría a por todas, con el riesgo que eso conlleva.

Jap, ahora mismo con DIA estás perdiendo, no? Bueno, es una carrera de fondo, supongo.


----------



## Mediterrand (19 Nov 2012)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Qué opináis sobre los PPAs? Planes de previsión asegurados que son comercializados por aseguradoras y entidades financieras. La fiscalidad es la misma que en los planes de pensiones clásicos y presentan una rentabilidad anual asegurada comparable con un depósito. Si juntamos ambos parámetros no es una opción interesante???
> Espero vuestros sabios consejos, aclaraciones y si tenéis alguno que recomendar se agradece.
> T4



Alguien sobre el tema de los PPAs?


----------



## lucky starr (19 Nov 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> el problema de hacerte un plan de pensiones con oro en casa, es que el amigo albanokosaboar esta al acecho, o tu mujer, o tus amigos..tener 20 años oro guardado en casa..bufff...es un riesgo..aun asi...parece la mejor opcion



Ya lo he comentado en otros post, que el otro día me robaron en casa. Por supuesto el oro "voló".


----------



## lucky starr (19 Nov 2012)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Alguien sobre el tema de los PPAs?



Es lo mismo que un plan de pensiones garantizado. Podrias traspasar tu saldo desde una plan a un PPA por ejemplo.


----------



## Garrafón (20 Nov 2012)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Alguien sobre el tema de los PPAs?



Responder es complicado, en esto no hay una respuesta tipo que sirva para una mayoría.

-Si tienes 36 años como McFly, no me metería.

-Si ya abriste un fondo de pensiones, como el forero Gallina, ante hechos consumados, sí es recomendable que lo traspases a un PPA, tu dinero seguirá secuestrado pero rentará mas y además puedes obtener una bonificación por el traspaso a la nueva entidad.

-Si todavía no tienes ningún fondo y superas los 50 años, con pocos años por delante para rescatarlo, puede ser interesante contratar un PPA por el tema de la desgravación porque tienen el mismo tratamiento fiscal que los fondos de pensiones pero a partir de los 50 puedes incrementar la aportación desgravable, pero elige con mucho cuidado porque aunque una rentabilidad mínima aquí sí está asegurada, un PPA *SÍ* forma parte del balance de una compañía aseguradora, así que si quiebra la aseguradora el PPA no queda a salvo como pasa con los fondos de pensiones de entidades bancarias (ya sé que te dicen que un PPA es un producto de ahorro garantizado, pero solo lo está por la entidad).

Otro tema que me preocupa es el alto interés que ofrecen las aseguradoras en este producto, parecen muy necesitados de captar liquidez, demasiado necesitados, he visto anuncios de Santa Lucía ofertando un 2% el primer año y llegando al 8% el quinto.
Sabadell también ofrecía un seguro de este tipo por encima del 4% y en general todas las aseguradoras de bancos.

Tampoco me gusta el hecho de que por contrato conoces el interés mínimo a cobrar, pero es imposible conocer en qué valores y porcentajes concretos está invirtiendo la aseguradora, no se te mantiene informado, no hay transparencia en esto.

La supervisión de estos productos la hace la Dirección General de Seguros, no el BdE, aquí no sé que decir porque visto lo visto, no sé que es mejor.

Lo bueno es que los intereses generados, en algunos planes de ahorro como en Sabadell, se pueden ingresar en una cuenta de ahorro remunerada separada del PPA y se tributa a hacienda solo si se saca.
Otros ofrecen liquidez total a partir del primer año (Santa Lucía) así que no tendrías que esperar a jubilarte para rescatarlo, claro que si haces esto hay una penalización importante por parte de la entidad.

Tiene pros y contras, aunque desde mi punto de vista este producto sí es recomendable para una persona que vea cerca la jubilación, cumple mejor la función que se supone debería tener un fondo de asegurar una renta en la jubilación, es un producto mas noble.

El contrato en este tipo de planes debe estudiarse con detenimiento, conviene pedir copia antes de firmar para estudiarlo o pedir asesoramiento externo si hace falta, los contratos de PPAS tienen diferencias importantes entre unos y otros, también son diferentes de los fondos de pensiones.
Hay mucha oferta, por aseguradoras yo miraría Santa Lucía y Mapfre, por bancos el primero que me llamó la atención fue Sabadell, empezaría por ahí y no iría mas allá de las cuatro entidades sistémicas, aunque cuidado con las aseguradoras de los bancos porque en un futuro puede que el Memorándum de Entendimiento (MOU) del rescate a la banca a través del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera les obligue a desprenderse de sus aseguradoras con la pérdida de solvencia y respaldo que esto las supondrá.

Hala  .


----------



## sikBCN (20 Nov 2012)

los depos dan una media de 4/4,5% a ver que plan de pensines da eso...

olvidaros de cosas raras ni acciones ni oro ni leches, depos y a vivir del interes compuesto y si peta todo poco va a importar donde tengas el dinero.

Tambien es buena idea bonos de renta fija de empresas bien consolidadas con rentabilidades 9/10% compradas con descuentos.

salu2


----------



## nekcab (20 Nov 2012)

lucky starr dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado en otros post, que el otro día me robaron en casa. Por supuesto el oro "voló".



Buenas:
Macho, cuanto lo siento.

¿En que post lo explicaste? Es para hacerte unas cuantas preguntitas...


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (20 Nov 2012)

A ver, yo tengo una EPSV: 
- La uso basicamente para desgravar, no para ahorrar ni para preparar mi jubilacion.
- Pongo 4000€ al año y me salen 2000 a devolver. Si no los pusiera me saldria a pagar (ya he hecho la prueba)
- En diciembre mi entidad me ofrece distintos planes, ahora mismo tengo todo mi dinero en un "garantizado" que da un 3,5% tae.
-Puedo rescatar el dinero cuando quiera (el plan tiene mas de 10 años) o moverlo a otra entidad (lo hago cada cierto tiempo cuando ofrecen un % extra por llevarles la pasta).
-Si saco la pasta ahora la hacienda vizcaina me daria un buen palo, pero ante la eventualidad de quedarme sin ingresos podria sacarlo en forma de renta (pongamos 1000€ al mes) y cotizaria como rentas de trabajo. Si esa eventualidad no se da, mucho mejor, por supuesto, pero aqui estamos partiendo de la base de que no habra pasta para pensiones.

A mi no me parece tanto timo...


----------



## Economia FullTime (20 Nov 2012)

El que quiera revalorizar su pensión mediante bolsa, en el 90% de los casos, va perder. Estadística pura.

Me parece curioso leer por aquí como la gente habla de retornos del 20% como si nada, sabiendo que el gran warren buffet en sus mejores años sacaba eso, y no todos!

Por poneros un ejemplo, En GurusBlog.com tienen una cartera. Ellos saben lo que hacen y lo que tocan. Entienden mucho de EBITDA y de análisis, en definitiva, savan un 27% de rentabilidad acumulada desde septiembre de 2006. O lo que es lo mismo, ua rentabilidad media anual del 4,5% sin descontar impuestos.

Alguien contratando solo depósitos banacrios hubiera sacando lo mismo en este periodo. Y alguien que sepa un poco como funciona el mundo del dinero y la renta fija tranquilamente saca el doble. un 50% en 6 años.

Así compañeros, si queréis tener dinero para vuestra jubilación pensad sensatamente. Queréis ganar dinero constantemente de forma estable o queréis el riesgo innecesario de la bolsa?


----------



## Mediterrand (20 Nov 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> Responder es complicado, en esto no hay una respuesta tipo que sirva para una mayoría.
> 
> -Si tienes 36 años como McFly, no me metería.
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias. Gracias a gente como tú merece la pena seguir leyendo el foro a diario.


----------



## chenan (21 Nov 2012)

Pues tres ejemplos:
Bestinver Ahorro: 10,6% (1 año); 5,6% (3 años).
Fonditel Red Básica: 9,9%; 3,4 %.
Naranja Renta Fija Europea: 8,2%; 4,8%.
En los "grandes" hay alguno que se salva, pero en general son malos, malos.
La palabra clave es "Diversificar". Depósitos también, pero sólo en entidades "solventes". Como los tengamos en alguna que se liquide, el dinero lo recuperas, pero los intereses no. Todo tiene riesgo.


----------



## Economia FullTime (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> Hombre, tendrías que haber leído enteras mis intervenciones...
> 
> Ya he dicho que hay que diversificar en: 1.- pensión oficial 2.- Deposito a plazo 3.- Inmobiliario y *4.- ¡¡solo 1/4!!! inversión en Bolsa*
> 
> ...




Hola, Leí todo el hilo antes de escribir. 

Lo que pasa es que a mi punto de vista hay un error en la diversificación. Lo que tu apuntas se supone que ya partes de una base holgada, sino como vas a diversificar en inmobiliario en 1/4 parte? 

el punto 1 de pensión oficial lo dejaría descartado directamente, a no ser que ganes más de 50-80 mil al año y te sea una ventaja la desgravación, en todo caso tampoco veo que sea una ventaja, más bien un inconveniente y grande.

Los depósitos a plazo ocuparían un 20% de la cartera de jubilación. Que sería la parte de liquidez.

Y el bolsa... opino que es bastante mas difícil de lo que tu comentas conseguir un 20% sostenido. Conseguirlo una vez es muy fácil. Y más si usas algún derivado... por lo que en un plan donde lo que premia es avanzar y no retroceder preferiría ir sumando siempre que de vez en cuando restar. Digamos que no confío en poder sacar retornos positivos de doble dígito todos los años. Además, ahora con la tributación de las plusvalías a IRPF si vendes ante de un año el tema se complica, y mantener un valor en cartera mucho tiempo incluye un factor "suerte" elevado.

En definitiva, para sacar un retorno anual del 6-7% como comentas me parece un mal plan. hay formas que te traerán mucho menos dolor de cabeza, y te restarán menos tiempo que te darán más. 

Ahora, con tu plan y un poco de suerte puedes llegar a sacar mucho anualmente, cosa que con el otro no tanto... pero por contrapartida también puedes llegar a perder otro tanto.

Saludos


----------



## Economia FullTime (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> Pues, no se. Yo lo hago así y no me va nada mal...
> Solo entiendo tus razones de "contrapartida" si ves lo que hago como una forma normal de inversión en Bolsa. Pero es que mi forma de invertir no es normal; solo persigo una meta (20%) y eso lo realizo por metas parciales, que conseguidas, me retiro completamente hasta encontrar de nuevo las condiciones idóneas para tener la máxima seguridad, dentro de lo posible...
> 
> ¿Productos derivados? No fastidies que yo soy paleto y lo único que pretendo es completar mi pensión; no quiero, ser un experto...
> ...




Pues nada más que decir. Si de forma sostenida consigues ese retorno, estás entre el 1% de la población mundial que gana dinero en bolsa

Sin duda la estrategia que siguen en bolsa en la correcta. Control de riesgo y solo disparar cuando veas el pato.

Saludos


----------



## Economia FullTime (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> ¿El 1%? Pues es posible, pero tambien solo el 1%, no profesional, se toman esto como * si no* fuera un juego; le llaman jugar a bolsa ¿no?
> Efectivamente lo mas importante es encontrar al pato y estar preparado para ello...
> 
> He de agradecerte tus valiosos consejos que espero poder utilizar, seguro, en otra circunstancia que no sea este caso concreto...
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo. Si algún día quieres discutir sobre jubilaciones y capitales ya sabes donde encontrarme.o

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## 0absoluto (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> ¿Productos derivados? No fastidies que yo soy paleto y lo único que pretendo es completar mi pensión; no quiero, ser un experto...



Creo que comentaste que operabas con BBVA. 
Yo hace mucho que no opero en bolsa, pero antes lo hacía con selftrade desde donde se pueden utilizar órdenes automáticas que no sé si están disponibles en BBVA. 
Me refiero a las órdenes de tipo "stop creciente" y "ordenes condicionadas".
Si no las conoces, puedes ver su funcionamiento aquí: Tipos de Órdenes

Son unos tipos de órdenes que se pueden ajustar muy bien a tu estratégia y te pueden ahorrar mucho tiempo.


----------



## kader35 (21 Nov 2012)

Jap, a mi me gusta tu sistema. Ahora está la acción a 4,808. Ya está por encima de lo que has pagado (4,78). Vamos a ver.


----------



## TorNO (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> *¿Y Hacienda?*
> Fácil. El 4,5% de 1199 (capital +rendimiento del 20% obtenido) es aproximadamente lo que Hacienda se llevara de tus 199 euros de ganancia (28%). *Solución tonta: meter los 1199 a plazo fijo durante un año para pagar a Hacienda*, con lo que ese 20% de ganancia te quedará limpio de polvo y paja, con la máxima seguridad para nuestro dinero...



Puedes explicar este parrafo? 

gracias.


----------



## kader35 (21 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> Hasta 4,90/ 4,91 no tengo intención de vender ¡¡a ver si llega en esta semana!!
> De otra manera será que el valor se pone a la baja y, en este caso, tendremos que ajustar aun mas nuestro margen de perdidas, por si acaso.... :fiufiu:
> 
> Para nosotros los "yayos" (o aprendices y previsores de jubilación) el que un valor baje mucho, es incluso muy interesante. Si tenemos una venta con pérdida de un 2% (en realidad 3,2% tras la comisión bancaria), solo hay que esperar que baje otro 3,2% mas y comprar de nuevo por el mismo dinero que recibimos en la primera venta (recibiremos mas acciones que antes). Por ello, en cuanto el valor recupere algo (no necesariamente hasta al antiguo valor de compra) ganaremos dinero rapidamente. Por ello incluso, para los que podemos esperar a esas bajadas (como es el caso del dinero de nuestra pensión), nos resulta 100% beneficioso
> ...



Entiendo que si a Hacienda hay que pagarle el 4,5% de los rendimientos anuales, en un plazo fijo puedes sacarle ese porcentaje, pero te retienen un 21%, luego no lo puedes compensar totalmente.


----------



## morenillocam (22 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> *5.-* ...*DEMOSTRACIÓN REAL* A LO LARGO DE VARIOS DIAS* DE COMO SE CONSIGUE COMPLETAR UNA PENSION CON ALGO DE INVERSION EN BOLSA* (no acepto responsabilidades de ningún tipo por seguir este ejemplo o mis consejos; no soy profesional del tema)
> 
> *¿Como?* El banco (BBVA* por ejemplo) pone unas comisiones del 1*2% entre compra y venta de un valor (aunque operes por internet hay que solicitarlo en la oficina pues de otra manera te meten el 3% . Si no te lo bajan* metes el dinero en RENTA 4 (por ejemplo) que cobran incluso menos del 1% directamente a cualquiera)
> *¿Que comprar?* En épocas de crisis la gente tiene que comer y* por lo tanto* las empresas de alimentación ( DIA* por ejemplo) no pueden ir demasiado mal
> ...




te ha salido bien la jugada pero en qué valores son buenos para invertir??


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2012)

Jap, yo llevo ya unos meses en la bolsa virtual y mi sistema es muy parecido al tuyo, en el sentido de que es conservador ya que no trato tanto de maximizar beneficios en cada operación sino de asegurarme unos beneificios mínimos.

Llevo varios días leyéndote y lo que ibas poniendo era la misma sistemática que he hecho en LBvirtual, pero me surge una duda: ¿por qué compras Dia al poco de vender, aunque haya bajado ligeramente? ¿No es un riesgo demasiado alto seguir en el mismo valor y más después de unos días de subida continuada?


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho. Creo que le queda un día mas de subida con cierta seguridad y, con ese 2% que he sacado solo con la venta bajando un 2%, mañana le puedo sacar otro pico (otro 3% total). Si me confundo y resulta que baja, pongo el margen de venta muy cercano (para peder lo mínimo) y poder comprar en la bajada grande...El caso es que parece que el mínimo de hoy es superior al de ayer (hay que confirmarlo al cierre), por lo que la tendencia parece ser que sigue alcista en el cortísimo plazo y es posible que de para un día mas o, al menos, unas horas desde la apertura



Sigo pensando que es mejor buscarse otro valor en un período tan corto de tiempo, pero sigo atento al deasarrollo de los acontecimientos 

Y hoy era fiesta en Wall Street, así que el lunes es muy probable que la tendencia sea la misma, y si el lunes tarde WS abre al alza pues la cosa puede alargarse


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2012)

jap dijo:


> ¿Otro valor? En crisis van mejor las empresas relacionadas con la alimentación. ¿Por qué buscar otro valor si con este se gana dinero?



Yo no tengo nada de experiencia, pero por lo que he leido, creo que ese pensamiento puede ser correcto para ir largo; y hablo de meses. Para inversiones de días cualquier valor, incluída la banca, puede encadenar varios días de subidas constantes.

Se me viene a la cabeza cuando bankia cayó a 0.60; era claramente un movimiento especulativo (por entonces no estaban prohibidos los cortos si no recuerdo mal). Y como le digo, en la bolsa virtual he comprado de varios sectores en las últimas semanas: Acerinox, Abertis, Amadeus, Mapfre, Enagas... y en todos acabé ganando en un plazo de 2 semanas; en alguno de ellos en la misma semana incluso. Yo sólo digo que no me encerraría en alimentación, porque no hay muchas empresas de este sector.


----------



## kader35 (22 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena, Jap. El ejemplo está siendo muy ilustrativo, me gusta y me divierte. Se aplica la lógica y el sentido común.
Es de lo más interesante que he leído últimamente en el foro, junto con el hilo de las subastas.
En vez de tanto quejarnos por la situación, hay que sacar pecho y hacer cosas innovadoras, pero seguras.
Jap, ¿por qué empresas de alimentación te decantarías, aparte de DIA?


----------



## sikBCN (28 Nov 2012)

Yo prefiero depos todos por encima del 4.5%, muy por encima de la inflaccion y a vivir, luego capitalizo intereses.

Plan de pensiones rinden menos que depositos y tienen comisisones.

Otra opcion es deuda corporativa donde puedes obtener rentabilidades facilmente del 9-10% si compras con descuento, este sera mi proximo destino.

Salu2


----------



## skifi (28 Nov 2012)

sikBCN dijo:


> Yo prefiero depos todos por encima del 4.5%, muy por encima de la inflaccion



¿La oficial del IPC, o la real? inocho: Porque como hagamos cuentas, no es tan ventajoso....

IPC real, IPC ficticio: La mentira del IPC oficial y la mentira mayor del IPC previsto

...Aunque esto ya está más que tratado en otros hilos.... :


----------



## sikBCN (28 Nov 2012)

skifi dijo:


> ¿La oficial del IPC, o la real? inocho: Porque como hagamos cuentas, no es tan ventajoso....
> 
> IPC real, IPC ficticio: La mentira del IPC oficial y la mentira mayor del IPC previsto
> 
> ...Aunque esto ya está más que tratado en otros hilos.... :



El IPC es algo muy relativo, ya que la subida de los precios no afectan igual a todos, por ejemplo no afecta igual a uno que consume gasolina con su coche particular que a uno que no tiene coche y se mueve en transporte publico y se aprovecha de promociones ( con lo cual ahora me cuesta viajar mas barato que hace 5 años)

Pj si compras la fruta y hortalizas en oferta y en diferentes tiendas los precios son iguales q hace 3-4 años con kilos de tomates pj a 0,33 céntimos/kilo en muchas ocasiones comprando 3 kilos o 0.50€/kilo comprando 2. 

Quiero decir con esto que la inflacción es diferente para cada persona y no igual para todos, por ejemplo las marcas blancas han producido defláccion mientras antes te gastas 1€ o 0,80€/lito leche ahora te gastas 0,50€/litro ( otra cosa es la calidad)

Otro ejemplo es las cervezas en los bares antes costaban 1,5-1,75€ ahora hay muchos sitios a 1€+tapa en mi barrio, defaccion del copón, eso si sigue habiendo sitios cerca a 1,5/1,8€ el tema es ser listo e ir al bar de 1€.

SI quitamos el coche la inflación esta muy por debajo del 4,5% y luego el interés compuesto multiplica el capital.

Lógicamente si te vas a una ÚNICA TIENDA comprar todo, tipo HIPÉRMERCADO, la inflación es horrible y supera el 4,5% de largo.


salu2


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (30 Nov 2012)

Comparto con VIdar, el oro es el mejor plan, esta en subida hace tiempo y seguira en subida por muchos años....


----------



## Gallina (3 Dic 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> Responder es complicado, en esto no hay una respuesta tipo que sirva para una mayoría.
> 
> -Si tienes 36 años como McFly, no me metería.
> *
> ...



¿alguien sabe si para rescatar el plan de pensiones habría que estar en paro, o en Santa Lucía puede rescatarse sin las condiciones de los planes de pensiones digamos normales?

A mí en 2006 me dio por jugar a ésto y la idea era meter 1000 mortadelos al año (tenía 32 años), pero en 2008 corté el chorro tras ver que mes a mes la cosa bajaba a pesar de tener sólo un 30% del plan en renta variable. Sin embargo, cuando la bolsa daba un estirón, mi plan se quedaba apenas como estaba. 

Son 2600€, pero no me da la gana de que me los tengan secuestrados.

Gracias.
:cook:


----------



## Gallina (3 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> Y creo que, con lo realizado hasta ahora y vista la baja participación de otros foreros (creo que me he cargado el hilo), ha quedado claro, mas o menos, la idea que yo práctico con mis ahorros para mi futura pensión.
> 
> Igual a alguno le ha servido para perder el miedo a invertir uno mismo en Bolsa y no a través de terceros que, en ocasiones y en apariencia, pueden dar al traste con los ahorros de toda una vida; no es tan difícil si se es muy conservador, nada avaricioso y se dispone de tiempo para trabajarlo (esto es importantísimo)...



Gracias Jap, yo creo que lo has explicado bien. Igual pruebo con poco dinero, porque además interesa diversificar las inversiones.

Creo también que en el futuro no vamos a cobrar un duro, se haya cotizado lo que se haya cotizado. Me consuela saber que le estoy pagando la jubilación a mi abuela, que a fin de cuentas no tuvo ni infancia ni estudios ni nada de nada: al menos que tenga una vejez digna. Y yo, que gracias a su esfuerzo he podido tener la infancia que ella no tuvo, tengo la oportunidad de ser responsable con mi vida y mi economía para que mi vejez no sea un páramo.

:cook:


----------



## Dudosillo (4 Dic 2012)

Sigo tu hilo con atención. Gracias por la info.
Me interesa empezar en bolsa (con poco dinero), antes te formularia una avalancha de preguntas. De momento a seguir leyendo con atención.


----------



## kader35 (5 Dic 2012)

¿Y cómo sabes dónde pescar?


----------



## Garrafón (6 Dic 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si para rescatar el plan de pensiones habría que estar en paro, o en Santa Lucía puede rescatarse sin las condiciones de los planes de pensiones digamos normales?
> 
> A mí en 2006 me dio por jugar a ésto y la idea era meter 1000 mortadelos al año (tenía 32 años), pero en 2008 corté el chorro tras ver que mes a mes la cosa bajaba a pesar de tener sólo un 30% del plan en renta variable. Sin embargo, cuando la bolsa daba un estirón, mi plan se quedaba apenas como estaba.
> 
> ...



Pregunta de examen.
Desconozco la respuesta a esta cuestión en concreto, a otro forero que abrió un hilo en el principal porque no sabía cómo rescatar su dinero le indiqué que investigara por esta vía acudiendo a Santa Lucía directamente, yo entiendo que es posible si se cumplen las claúsulas del contrato de Santa Lucía a no ser que no se aplique al dinero procedente de otro fondo de pensiones externo (procedente de otra entidad) previamente sujeto a legislación sobre fondos y solo se aplique a "dinero nuevo", yo iría a preguntar, las condiciones del PPA de S.L. me plantean esa duda.

Como se permite la movilidad total o parcial de un fondo de pensiones a un PPA y viceversa (artículo 50 del Reglamento de planes y fondos de pensiones), traspasarlo no es problema, no se tributa por ello, la entidad receptora se encarga de todo, pero insisto en leer el nuevo contrato con detenimiento y no cortarse en preguntar lo que no se entienda.


En tu caso, tanto si después de traspasarlo te permiten rescatarlo al año como si no, es muy recomendable que lo traspases, el importe que lleves quedará garantizado (ojo: por la entidad, no por el estado) por lo tanto aquí no habrá rentabilidad negativa y una rentabilidad positiva mínima también está garantizada, si el PPA no consigue por sí mismo la rentabilidad mínima comprometida por contrato es la entidad aseguradora quien abona la diferencia.

Sí, un PPA también lo puedes rescatar en caso de paro de larga duración ( al menos 12 meses de paro y no cobrar prestación contributiva).

Un PPA tiene pros y contras pero en tu caso concreto mejora sustancialmente lo que tienes.


----------



## taipan (6 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> Es todo sentido común. Por ejemplo:
> 
> *- DIA* al ser una empresa de alimentación absolutamente competitiva (precios muy bajos) difícilmente ira mal en medio de esta crisis. Ahora parece que esta "descansando" antes de la siguiente subida
> 
> ...




Llevo siguiendo tus observaciones desde el principio y son muy interesantes. Una sugerencia; ¿Porque no habres un hilo especializado para tratar el tema en profundidad? Puedes llamarlo, por ejemplo, "Preparando la jubiliacion... invirtiendo en bolsa"

En ese hilo se podrían perfilar estrategias ¿no?

Por ejemplo, en caso de una gran caida de la bolsa se podría "pescar" de manera especulativa en ETFs que replicasen oro o plata...

En un hilo especializado seguro que otros foreros podrian sugerencias mas especializadas.


----------



## hibridus (6 Dic 2012)

Siguiendo las recomendaciones y ejemplos (que son de lo mejor que he visto últimamente por aquí, sobre todo para iniciados) ayer compré 211 acciones de DIA a 4,69

Espero vender cuando se aproxime a 5.


----------



## kader35 (6 Dic 2012)

Jap, tu sistema no es para tontos porque yo no me lo considero y me perdí en cuanto empezaste a cambiar de estrategia. Ya no me parece tan fácil como al principio. Hay que estar muy al loro y tener las acciones muy estudiadas para saber en qué momento salirte y entrar de nuevo. Además, lo que dices de que la Bolsa puede bajar por la coyuntura política antes de tomar impulso de cara a una recuperación de la economía, no es de sentido común, sino que tienes que tienes que tener alguna base para pensar eso, ya que en estos momentos y con la que tenemos encima puede pasar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento.

Yo también te aconsejé abrir un hilo dedicado a ésto, y lo podrías titular "Invertir en Bolsa para no iniciados y sin ánimo de lucro", por ejemplo, jajaja. Lo de para tontos también podría servir.

Por otro lado, no creo que te hayas cargado el foro, sino más bien al contrario, ya que no hay muchas opciones para aumentar la pensión el día de mañana y ésta que tú propones nos viene muy bien.

Si no escribo a menudo es porque voy tomando nota y espero a ver cómo se te va dando la cosa, pero sigo el tema con mucho interés.

Con respecto a los planes de pensiones, yo cambié el que tenía a AEGON, que me ha prometido un 4% anual. No es mucho dinero el que hay, la verdad, pero si en un año me renta ese 4% me daría con un canto en los dientes.

Al igual que tú, cobraré la mínima, que no sé en cuanto estará ahora, pero de aquí a diez años supongo que será la mitad, si es que alguien trabaja y cotiza, claro, porque si no, me veo recogiendo cartones por las calles.


----------



## Pesado (7 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> Es todo sentido común. Por ejemplo:
> 
> *- DIA* al ser una empresa de alimentación absolutamente competitiva (precios muy bajos) difícilmente ira mal en medio de esta crisis. Ahora parece que esta "descansando" antes de la siguiente subida
> 
> ...



Te sigues reafirmando en esto?

De ser así, cuándo crees que tendrá lugar? El Íbex lleva mucho tiempo horizontal sin tirar para un lado ni para otro...


----------



## taipan (10 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> ATENCION JUBILADOS O APRENDICES A SERLO:
> 
> *BBVA* se esta dando el batacazo, hoy (11,50). Si llega a 6-6,1 euros yo no dudaría en comprar
> *FCC*, se esta descalabrando hasta 8,96 a esta hora. Yo no tendría dudas en comprar a 8,85 y si dais una orden automatica de compra a 8,50 igual pescais un barrido muy rentable
> ...



Gracias por avisar. 
Si tuvieses que decidirte por un solo valor ¿cual elegiriras? Yo iria por BBVA ¿Que opinas?


----------



## hibridus (12 Dic 2012)

hibridus dijo:


> Siguiendo las recomendaciones y ejemplos (que son de lo mejor que he visto últimamente por aquí, sobre todo para iniciados) ayer compré 211 acciones de DIA a 4,69
> 
> Espero vender cuando se aproxime a 5.




Hoy he puesto un Stop Loss en 4,75 sobre DIA (ahora cotiza a 4,77). No sé si he hecho bien, pero creo que si mañana no termina de despegar sería preferible pasarme a FCC, o al menos tenerlo en el punto de mira (mientras que espero a DIA sobre los 4,50).

Una cuestión interesante para un principiante como yo sería el tema de los dividendos: Qué empresas del IBEX lo reparten, cuál de ellas tienen mayor perspectivas de subidas para el 2013, y qué condiciones son necesarias para cobrar los susodichos.

Este hilo me engancha :rolleye:


----------



## kader35 (13 Dic 2012)

Jap, con tanto movimiento, tu declaración de la renta debe ser apoteósica (en hojas, digo), porque tendrás que reflejar todas las ventas y las compras realizadas en el ejercicio fiscal.

Todavía no me atrevo a invertir en Bolsa. Estoy siguiéndote con mucha atención y te veo acertado, pero no me acabo de decidir.

Mi cuenta la tengo en Bankia y desde ahí he hecho mis compras y ventas en acciones (hace años), pero me parece que me van a clavar. Estoy mirando Renta4. No sé qué tal ING para este tema, lo tengo que mirar.


----------



## kader35 (13 Dic 2012)

hibridus dijo:


> Hoy he puesto un Stop Loss en 4,75 sobre DIA (ahora cotiza a 4,77). No sé si he hecho bien, pero creo que si mañana no termina de despegar sería preferible pasarme a FCC, o al menos tenerlo en el punto de mira (mientras que espero a DIA sobre los 4,50).
> 
> Una cuestión interesante para un principiante como yo sería el tema de los dividendos: Qué empresas del IBEX lo reparten, cuál de ellas tienen mayor perspectivas de subidas para el 2013, y qué condiciones son necesarias para cobrar los susodichos.
> 
> Este hilo me engancha :rolleye:



Hibridus, hoy ha llegado a 4,82. Prácticamente el 3% de 4,69.


----------



## taipan (13 Dic 2012)

Barclays tiene fe: apostar por la bolsa espaola es el "chollo del siglo" - Cotizalia.com

¿Información veraz o trampa para primos? ienso:


----------



## hibridus (14 Dic 2012)

Tal vez en 10 anyos no veremos el ibex en 14000. Con el nivel de paro que tenemos, y de consumo. Yo veo un futuro plano por mucho tiempo. Según he leido de varias fuentes. Tras el rescate subirá, pero después plano, plano.


----------



## hibridus (14 Dic 2012)

El 8000 lo consiguió gracias al rescate bancario.


----------



## kader35 (15 Dic 2012)

Gracias, JAP. La que viene es una situación que se ha pronosticado muchas veces en el foro, avisándonos para que cada uno tome las medidas que crea convenientes.

En mi caso, he solicitado abrir una cuenta en Renta4 para ir haciendo pequeñas cosillas y comprobar eso de las stop loss y compañía, que ahora me suenan a chino. Cuando hace años invertía en bolsa, ese sistema no estaba a la altura de los pequeños inversionistas, o yo por lo menos no lo conocía ni había oído hablar de ello. Yo compraba y vendía cuando entendía que me había llevado un beneficio, pero nada más. Con Inditex gané bastante dinero en unos días, solamente, pero Terra y Zeltia fueron una pesadilla y desde entonces no me han quedado ganas de volver a entrar.


----------



## taipan (15 Dic 2012)

A partir de enero se levanta la prohibicion de posiciones cortas (se supone, a menos que cambien de idea) 

¿No producirá eso un ataque bajista a "los grandes" arrastrando al resto?

Jap, ¿tienes experiencia operando "en corto"? 

Yo abrí cuenta en Selfbank precisamente para experimentar un poco, pero como (por ahora) está cerrada la posibilidad...


----------



## kader35 (15 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> Para aprender sin riesgos, nada como:
> 
> Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> 
> Es absolutamente gratis y practicamente igual a la web de cualquier broker, con casi todas las funciones (no hay stop dinamico)



Vale, voy a "jugar" a ver si he aprendido bien la lección para cuando vengan las vacas gordas.

Dado que tienes cuenta en Renta 4, ¿sabes si por sólo abrirla y sin operar todavía, te cobran?


----------



## Garrafón (16 Dic 2012)

jap dijo:


> *La posibilidad real de una hecatombe bursátil se puede estar aproximando:*
> 
> El mismo lunes, particularmente yo, hare liquidez en aquellos valores que se pueda hacer sin tener perdidas, para aumentar las posibilidades de inversión en el caso de presentarse la citada bajada. *Los Stop Loss han de respetarse con mayor intransigencia que en otras ocasiones, para las próximas sesiones*



Por propia experiencia te aviso, en caso de hecatombe bursátil ningún stop loss te garantiza que se ejecute la venta, en un mercado en caída libre no sirven para nada.


----------



## hibridus (16 Dic 2012)

De mis lecturas y conclusiones (para nada soy un experto):

Parece ser que la recesión de 2013 en Europa está asegurada (estancamiento de Alemania, subida del paro en general y de las primas de riesgo, más recortes, etc.)

También parece claro que al final de 2013, y sobre todo en 2014 la economía volverá a crecer. Lentamente, claro está.

Hay muchos inversores (también denominados "buitres") rusos, chinos, usa..., esperando esta situación para comprar acciones, empresas, lotes de inmuebles, etc.

Los pequeños inversores también nos podemos beneficiar. Yo creo que invirtiendo en los 3 ó 4 principales valores con más posibilidades de crecimiento, podríamos casi doblar su valor en muy pocos años.

Riesgo: prácticamente ninguno, fijando un stop loss desde el principio y realizando un seguimiento para cambiar a valores más rentables si es necesario.

Tampoco perderemos si al final se relentiza el crecimiento más de lo esperado (como también he leído). Sería muy raro que los valores crecieran por debajo del IPC o de los intereses que ofrecen los depósitos bancarios.

Está claro que Europa ha apostado por el euro y lo seguirá haciendo. Y esto sólo tiene una dirección a medio y largo plazo.

Quien tenga liquidez en estos tiempos tiene una máquina de hacer dinero mañana mismo (si lo sabe aprovechar). Hace pocos meses casi nadie apostaba por la bolsa. Tras retirar las manzanas podridas de la banca (excepto Bankia, que sigue oliendo a rancio), la mayoría de bancos parecen estar en la línea de salida. Las acciones del Popular (por ejemplo) se han vendido como churros, siendo una muy buena inversión a medio plazo. Santander y BBVA también prometen.

De momento he decidido pasar y aumentar mi liquidez en un depósito a plazo fijo con escasa o ninguna vinculación (del tipo ING). Ahora toca seguir aprendiendo mientras espero a que la fruta madure y caiga, para recogerla.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Dic 2012)

Ya hacía unos días que no pasaba por este hilo. Tengo una pregunta para tí jap, y es que como dije en su día el método me parece moderadamente bueno, pero si he entendido bien la noticia que salió hace ya unas semanas, todas aquellas invesiones en bolsa de duración menor a 1 año tendrá una retención fiscal de hasta el 51% sobre las plusvalías; ¿qué piensas hacer a partir del 1 de enero?

¿O es que entendí yo mal la noticia y para pequeños inversores o hasta un límite de ganancias la fiscalidad sigue siendo la misma?


----------



## kader35 (19 Dic 2012)

Entiendo que el irpf que pagas por esos 600 del ejemplo, es en base a tus ingresos totales, no a la cifra que has ganado en bolsa. Prácticamente igual que si fueran ingresos por trabajo. Es así?


----------



## Hannibal (19 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Entiendo que el irpf que pagas por esos 600 del ejemplo, es en base a tus ingresos totales, no a la cifra que has ganado en bolsa. Prácticamente igual que si fueran ingresos por trabajo. Es así?



Me uno a esta pregunta; es que en el fondo yo creo que muy poca gente sabe bien cómo se aplicará la ley. Yo he leído 3 ó 4 artículos y no me queda nada demasiado claro, salvo que dejaré una parte mínima invertida a ese plazo de 1 año.

Por lo demás, cerraré mis posiciones antes de fin de año, y las primeras semanas estaré cerrado hasta ver qué van contando.


----------



## Desi (21 Dic 2012)

sikBCN dijo:


> los depos dan una media de 4/4,5% a ver que plan de pensines da eso...
> 
> olvidaros de cosas raras ni acciones ni oro ni leches, depos y a vivir del interes compuesto y si peta todo poco va a importar donde tengas el dinero.
> 
> ...



Creo que las ventajas fiscales de los planes de pensiones o PPS'a son más favorables que los depósitos?


----------



## kader35 (29 Dic 2012)

Gracias, Jap, por el esfuerzo que haces en ilustrarnos sobre este tema. Que sepas que aunque no haya comentarios por mi parte, te sigo y te lo agradezco. Para mi es muy interesante.


----------



## mk73 (1 Ene 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con los rechazais los planes de pensiones pero.....si tienes la pasta en el banco siempre le vas dando pellizquitos...quiero encontrar algun vehiculo q no se deprecie y me obligue a tener la pasta invertida ahi....
> Creo q la bolsa cumple ese fin y en caso de inflación me siento protegido



No te lo tomes como algo personal, no va por ti. Hablo en general pues de vez en cuando siempre leo algún comentario parecido al tuyo. Y siempre me pregunto: "coño!, cuánto ganaís al mes??" porque si hablaís alegremente de invertir en pisos, acciones, oro, más pisos... se cae por si solo que no teneis una nomina de 1000 euros. 
Vamos no se qué os inquieta o para que os complicais tanto la vida. El que tendria que estar inquieto o mal durmiendo el pobre infeliz que está de mil eurista, entrampado con letras del piso o que no llega a final de mes.


----------



## Gallina (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz 2013 a todos!

Jap, gracias por el hilo. Lo sigo desde el móvil. Me he declarado en economía de guerra y sólo me conecto a Burbuja cuando pillo internet "de gratis", pasaba de seguir abonando la cuota de orange y recibir un servicio pésimo. Cuando vea una cuota lonchafinista y fiable a lo mejor me doy de alta de nuevo. Pero lo dicho: os sigo y os agradezco mucho el esfuerzo que algunos foreros hacéis por ayudar a los que estamos muy verdes en temas de economía.

:cook:


----------



## Vidar (1 Ene 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, no va por ti. Hablo en general pues de vez en cuando siempre leo algún comentario parecido al tuyo. Y siempre me pregunto: "coño!, cuánto ganaís al mes??" porque si hablaís alegremente de invertir en pisos, acciones, oro, más pisos... se cae por si solo que no teneis una nomina de 1000 euros.
> Vamos no se qué os inquieta o para que os complicais tanto la vida. El que tendria que estar inquieto o mal durmiendo el pobre infeliz que está de mil eurista, entrampado con letras del piso o que no llega a final de mes.



Está claro que quien no llegue a fin de mes no se tiene que preocupar por sus inversiones, pero aquel que si tenga algo de patrimonio desde luego que tiene que preocuparse de conservarlo y actualizar su poder adquisitivo, por que si no no habrán servido de nada los sacrificios que habrá hecho para tener ese capital.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2013)

Hola, mk73: Evidentemente, con la que está "cayendo", un mileurista bastante tiene con conseguir "subsistir", y aquellos asalariados que todavía cobramos algo más que eso tampoco podemos ahorrar, por tanto...
Ahora bien, como bien dice Vidar, algunos tenemos un patrimonio, más grande o más pequeño, y que siempre cuesta mucho tiempo y esfuerzo hacerlo, para que ahora unos CASTUZOS nos quieran robar descaradamente. Por ese motivo, muchos andamos muy preocupados intentando "salvar" lo posible, pero sin caer en el pánico, de manera que podamos diversificar hacia otros activos más "ocultos" a las garras de estos PARASITOS, y en eso estamos...
Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Mi hija es mileurísta; mi hijo esta estudiando y, por lo tanto, ni eso, salvo trabajos esporádicos para sacarse un dinerillo que le pague sus gastos.... Ambos están invirtiendo en Bolsa. La mileurísta pone 100 euros al mes y el otro, cuando los junta...
> 
> Es una forma de ahorro como otra cualquiera, con la diferencia de que con este, su dinero se multiplica y en un futuro, tendrán un capital mas o menos importante asegurado... En algun momento hay que empezar a hacerlo y en la juventud es el optimo... ienso:



Celebro enormemente el sentido pedagogico del ahorro, pero no crees que el riesgo de hacerlo en bolsa puede ser contraproducente? Como caiga la bolsa un 50% lo que habran aprendido es que mejor fundirselos uno mismo a que se los fundan las "manos fuertes".

Salvando las distancias. Los mios son mucho mas pequeños, ni adolescentes, pero les he iniciado en la coleccion de monedas (sin valor, euros y pre-euros) y mas alla de la gografia y beneficios pedagogicos del coleccionismo, espero que les permita aficionarse en las monedas de plata cuando empiecen a tener sus primeros ingresos.


----------



## kader35 (1 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Celebro enormemente el sentido pedagogico del ahorro, pero no crees que el riesgo de hacerlo en bolsa puede ser contraproducente? Como caiga la bolsa un 50% lo que habran aprendido es que mejor fundirselos uno mismo a que se los fundan las "manos fuertes".
> .



Precisamente la de jap es una técnica en la que sólo puedes perder un 3%, da igual que la Bolsa caiga un 50%. Y después ir ganando sin muchas pretensiones, también hasta un 3-4% y vender. Por lo menos así lo entiendo yo. El quid de la cuestión es hacer un seguimiento exhaustivo y elegir bien los valores.

Lo de interesar a tus hijos por las monedas también es interesante.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Efectivamente, haciendo un calculo somero, si hubiéramos partido de 6000 euros (para cumplir las espectatívas buscábamos tener 7200 euros al final) en este instante tenemos mas de 7707 euros valorados (4259 liquidos + 3135 invertidos en Grifols), que corresponderán a 7707 euros reales en cuanto vendamos Grifols (posiblemente bastantes más). Es decir que *en dos meses* hemos podido sacar un mínimo de 1707 euros o lo que es lo mismo, *un interés del 28,45%*
> 
> De estos 1707 euros, Hacienda nos quitará, en el peor de los casos el 28%, es decir, 477 euros. Metidos, el capital inicial mas los intereses obtenidos, en un plazo fijo a un año (al 4,5%), obtendremos un interés de 346 euros que utilizaremos para ese pago a Hacienda, con lo que el beneficio obtenido en la bolsa, prácticamente nos quedara limpio de impuestos
> 
> ...



28% de rentabilidad en 2 meses?? No sé para que se dedica a trabajar entonces, siga así unos meses, y pronto podrá vivir de esto...

Madre mía burbuja.info, quien te ha visto y quien te ve...


----------



## eloy_85 (1 Ene 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> Y siempre me pregunto: "coño!, cuánto ganaís al mes??" porque si hablaís alegremente de invertir en pisos, acciones, oro, más pisos... se cae por si solo que no teneis una nomina de 1000 euros.
> Vamos no se qué os inquieta o para que os complicais tanto la vida. El que tendria que estar inquieto o mal durmiendo el pobre infeliz que está de mil eurista, entrampado con letras del piso o que no llega a final de mes.



alomejor el tener inquietudes y preocuparse es lo que le hace (a estas personas) no estar en una situación precaria como los despreocupados


----------



## eloy_85 (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> LO primero que hay que inculcarles es que la bolsa tiene menos riesgo que comprar tomates; en bolsa existen los STOP LOSS, mientras que en los tomates si la cosa va mal, te los comes con patatas ienso:



podemos entender como variedades de tomates los sellos o las preferentes?¿ xD


----------



## freddyvoorhees (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Ahora que finalmente se ha aprobado la necesidad de los 67 años para la jubilación y que te obligan a haber cotizado *un mínimo de 25 años* para calcularla (antes eran 15 años) he de informaros que al *hacer el Sevicio Militar Obligatorio*, se ha estado cotizando a la SS, por lo que para aquellos que la hemos hecho, *tenemos 2 años mas cotizados*, con independencia de nuestra vida laboral normal (anterior y/o posterior)...(hay que pedir el certificado correspondiente al Gobierno Militar y presentarlo en la SS).
> 
> Esto es algo que pretenden silenciarlo... a ver si cuela entre la gente y no lo reclaman.... Pero visto como nos tratan nuestros políticos, lo mejor es exigir nuestros derechos adquiridos (y pagados día a día, durante las 24 horas de cada día de mili) al realizar lo que fue, el Servicio Militar *OBLIGATORIO*
> 
> ...



¿Cuál sería el proceso necesario para solicitarlo? Que a mi padre seguramente le interese (parado a punto de cumplir 63, pero que se queda sin paro antes de los 64).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Precisamente la de jap es una técnica en la que sólo puedes perder un 3%, da igual que la Bolsa caiga un 50%. Y después ir ganando sin muchas pretensiones, también hasta un 3-4% y vender. Por lo menos así lo entiendo yo. El quid de la cuestión es hacer un seguimiento exhaustivo y elegir bien los valores.





jap dijo:


> LO primero que hay que inculcarles es que la bolsa tiene menos riesgo que comprar tomates; en bolsa existen los STOP LOSS, mientras que en los tomates si la cosa va mal, te los comes con patatas ienso:



Cierto, no había caido en el contexto de qué hilo se hacia la recomendación, sin duda es una estrategia muy interesante. (Ya empiezo a pillar el concepto de StopLoss como de una red de seguridad, si al intentar saltar caes no lo haces desde muy alto ni te haces mucho daño)


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Mi hija es mileurísta; mi hijo esta estudiando y, por lo tanto, ni eso, salvo trabajos esporádicos para sacarse un dinerillo que le pague sus gastos.... Ambos están invirtiendo en Bolsa. La mileurísta pone 100 euros al mes y el otro, cuando los junta...
> 
> Es una forma de ahorro como otra cualquiera, con la diferencia de que con este, su dinero se multiplica y en un futuro, tendrán un capital mas o menos importante asegurado... En algun momento hay que empezar a hacerlo y en la juventud es el optimo... ienso:



¿Con 100 euros al mes le da para pagar las comisiones de lo que gana? (En caso de que gane) Y si es así, ¿Cuántos meses lleva poniendo para conseguir algo decente?


----------



## Dudosillo (1 Ene 2013)

Otra vez GRACIAS por la información.
Tengo una pregunta: ¿que pasa con hacienda?.
Imaginaos que opero con renta 4, a la hora de hacer la declaración, ¿es como un banco?, ¿pido la información fiscal y ya está? ¿me lo dan todo mascaito? ¿perdidas, ganancias, comisiones, de forma que me sea fácil y no me equivoque?. ¿Incluso para un patoso con los papeles?.
O por el contrario va a ser un puñetero lío y tendre que llevarle un tocho de papeles al gestor y que me cruja o lo que es peor, cometer un fallo u olvido y me cruja hacienda.


----------



## BurbuSound (1 Ene 2013)

Jap, por curiosidad, aunque lo mismo lo has comentado ya en este extenso hilo:

¿Qué tiempo dedicas a estas cosillas de invertir en bolsa? Sea diario, semanas, mensual. O mejor aún. ¿A qué horas sueles dedicarle el tiempo que le dedicas?

Es que me pongo a pensar (sin entender mucho) y eso de que te pille una bajada o subida y estés en el currelo o de compras y no puedas ejecutar la orden pertinente. Aunque supongo que estas cosas serán preórdenes o procesos automáticos para que no te pille en un renuncio.

¿Que opinión te merecen los fondos de inversión? Y no me refiero a los que "venden" los típicos bancos españoles genéricos, sino a los que se pueden encontrar en Renta4 o Selfbank.

Gracias por toda esta información que estas aportando.


----------



## kader35 (1 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Renta4 es banco. Y esto que parece una tontería no lo es ya que los depositos que tengas (en cuentas o a plazo fijo) en él, estan garantizados por el FGD al igual que cualquier otro banco. Por lo tanto, te mandan cada año toda la informacion fiscal de compras , ventas, retenciones etc. De todas formas, con sinceridad, llega a ser un buen lío si haces tantas como yo....)))
> 
> Lo del gestor, es como lo de los talleres de coches y las ITV. El coche hay que mandado a la ITV antes que al taller y es la ITV la que dice que es lo que te tienen que reparar. AL revés, es un sacacuartos terrible
> 
> Aprende a hacer la declaración y si la haces mal, ya te mandara una carta Hacienda con las rectificaciones correspondientes. Las haces y punto.... Contratar a un gestor supone que lo hacen mal (muchas veces) Hacienda hace la rectificación, rehacen todo y punto. Si hacen algo mal de verdad, la inspección te la hacen a ti y ellos no tienen absolutamente ninguna responsabilidad ¡Tienen un chollo de trabajo! y hacen todo lo posible para tenerte siempre pillado por los "OO´s"...



Pienso que simplemente una hoja de excel, totalmente actualizada en cada momento, puede ayudar bastante. Se pueden poner las fechas de la compra, la venta, número de acciones y precio por acción, además del beneficio o pérdida. Lo único es que necesitaremos varias hojas en la declaración de la renta, pero si se hace por el sistema PADRE creo que no habrá problema, ya que se pueden imprimir bastantes hojas.


----------



## kader35 (1 Ene 2013)

He solicitado ya la apertura de una cuenta en Renta4. En cuanto la tenga operativa voy a transferir una cantidad (todavía no lo tengo claro) y empezaré por la lección 1, a ver qué tal.

Si te parece bien, Jap, y teniendo en cuenta que siempre es bajo nuestra responsabilidad, te aviso cuando tenga la cuenta y vas haciendo tutorías, tal y como lo estás haciendo ahora. Así se pueden unir los foreros que estén interesados, aunque sea partiendo de 100 o 200 euros, para practicar.

Qué te parece la idea?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2013)

BurbuSound dijo:


> te aviso cuando tenga la cuenta y vas haciendo tutorías, tal y como lo estás haciendo ahora.





jap dijo:


> Yo *comentaré lo que hago y puedo resolver alguna duda sobre mi dinámica*, pero lo de tutororiales me parece demasiado y en cierto modo también ridículo, dado mis conocimientos paletos sobre el tema...



Creo que estáis mas cerca de lo que parece. Creo que no pedía que hicieras "tutoriales" (que ciertamente seria mas que excesivo), sino "tutorias", que no creo que sea mas que resolver las dudas "tácticas" o dar tu opinión sobre determinados valores y cotizaciones objetivo. Pero evidentemente lo que has hecho ya es muchísimo y de forma totalmente desinteresada. Gracias.


----------



## Groucho Marx (2 Ene 2013)

*Dudas sobre el tiempo*

Buenas Jap,
Ante todo agradecerte el que compartas tus experiencias en el foro. Quisiera hacerte una serie de preguntas:
- ¿Cuanto tiempo hace que sigues de forma continua la bolsa?
- Has comentado que para operar es necesario adquirir un cierto "tacto" haciendo un simil con la conducción. ¿Que periodo de tiempo consideras indispensable para poder adquirir dicho "tacto"?.
- Asimismo me gustaria conocer cual es el "mínimo" tiempo que consideras necesario para operar en base al plan de actuación que planteas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## señorito de ikea (2 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias jap,

Me parece muy interesante tu operativa en bolsa. Es muy educativa, sobretodo para un aficionado a la bolsa como yo que quiere meterse mas en serio.

Creo haber leido que operas con renta4. ¿Que tal esta a nivel de comisiones? Veo que por mantenimiento de la cartera cobran 3 euros al mes y tambien se llevan una parte por el cobro de dividendos. ¿Realmente sale a cuenta respecto a la operativa en bolsa de un banco?

Gracias!


----------



## kader35 (2 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo que estáis mas cerca de lo que parece. Creo que no pedía que hicieras "tutoriales" (que ciertamente seria mas que excesivo), sino "tutorias", que no creo que sea mas que resolver las dudas "tácticas" o dar tu opinión sobre determinados valores y cotizaciones objetivo. Pero evidentemente lo que has hecho ya es muchísimo y de forma totalmente desinteresada. Gracias.



Efectivamente, no es un tutorial, que no sé ni lo que es eso y parece algo muy exhaustivo y difícil, sino un seguimiento de varios valores; por ejemplo, el día xxxx compro 100 acciones de DIA, 100 de INDITEX y 100 de BBVA y entre todos hacemos el seguimiento con las recomendaciones de cuándo vender o en qué cantidad poner el stop loss. Es lo mismo que vienes haciendo hasta ahora, pero ayudándonos en concreto con las acciones que nos recomiendes. Digamos que sería una clase práctica. Y no digas que eres un "paleto" en esto, porque a estas alturas de la película no "cuela" :fiufiu:. Creo que te subestimas.

El miedo a la Bolsa es no interpretar bien las noticias y no saber aplicarlas bien a los movimientos.

Sea como sea, reitero mi agradecimiento.


----------



## Dazis (2 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Al cierre se presentan varias cosas importantes
> 
> 1.- *Viscofan* se dirige a la zona de compra con fuertes bajadas (-3,90 hasta los 41,14) . Hay que esperar hasta entornos de los 39,3 para la compra
> 
> ...



El BBVA es un banco y está en España, suficientes motivos para no comprar.


----------



## Dudosillo (2 Ene 2013)

Sola-men-te puedo de-cir GRACIAS POR VE-NIRRRRRRR

Perdonadme la broma pero no ne canso de dar las gracias a Jap por la info.
No se si me atreveré a entrar. Si que estoy en bolsa virtual y estoy aprendiendo mucho.
GRACIAS SEÑOR.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Yo tengo BBVA comprado hace unos pocos meses y con *una revalorización actual del 65%* :fiufiu:



Felicidades, por curiosidad, entiendo que el BBVA no lo compraste con tu método habitual (el de vender limitando ganancias de un dígito percentual). ¿Combinas tu método habitual con alguna estrategia largoplacista?


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Ene 2013)

Por cierto para los novatos BolsaPHP es vuestra amiga

Me río yo de BBVA , tenia una cuenta abandonada y unas acciones que "compré" en 2008 han bajado un 24%

Banesto -64%
Ferrovial +14%

Bien es cierto que no es normal tenerlas abandonadas (si fuese dinero de verdad no lo haría) pero también es verdad que como no tengas un margen te vas a pasar la vida pagando comisiones por cada operacion


----------



## 1965 (3 Ene 2013)

Estoy con Jap. Yo llevo meses con una teoría parecida y da resultados. Compré Grifols a una media de 23 y los vendí a 26. Inditex a 85 y los vendí a 95. A ferrovial le he sacado el dividendo y un euro por acción. No son grandes cantidades porque no juego más que aquello de lo que puedo prescindir, pero vuelvo a invertir lo que puse de inicio en el broker. El problema es encontrar el momento. He seguido a DIA, pero siempre me da la impresión de estar alta. Ahora pasa lo mismo con grifols e inditex...
Mi pregunta para Jap es que haces cuando caes en un valor que se queda parado durante mucho tiempo y no va ni para arriba ni para abajo. Ese dinero lo tienes ahí parado y si quieres salir vas a perder algo... Yo hasta ahora no he hecho ninguna venta en pérdidas porque no he bajado del -1%
Muchas gracias por tus consejos, sobre todo por el seguimiento de valores. Yo consulto varios valores y los sigo desde hace meses


----------



## JauNest (3 Ene 2013)

Hola Jap:

Una pregunta... igual lo has dicho ya antes, pero si es así no lo he visto... ¿qué broker utilizas?

Gracias de antemano
Un saludo


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Ene 2013)

Jap. Te agradezco enormemente tus aportaciones. Unas preguntillas, sino te importa:


¿De cuanto son las balas con las que disparas?, es decir, ¿tienes una cantidad fija en cada compra que realizas?

¿Cuáles son tus vigilados, en que soportes y con que objetivos?

No pretendo abusar de ti, contesta lo que gustes. Y una vez mas gracias por lo que puedas y quieras compartir.


----------



## Sansipuedes (4 Ene 2013)

Hola Jap, ¿te gustan los ETF? no crees que para tus metodos de inversión, utilizarlos te podria ahorrar muchas horas de dedicación, en vez de estar con valores individualizados.


----------



## mfernama (4 Ene 2013)

Una pregunta, ¿usa SLs? en caso afirmativo que SL le ha puesto a VISCOFAN y FCC, respecto a FCC entiendo que las llevaba ya en cartera pues hoy no las he visto bajar hasta 9, 71 €, ¿es así?

Un saludo y gracias, muy instructivo este hilo.


----------



## JauNest (4 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Para despedir la semana, ha caído en mis garras *VISCOFAN*. No ha sido a un precio especialmente bueno (41,10), aunque sigo con la orden automática a 39,3 a ver si también cae... Es un valor sin apenas riesgos pues lleva subiendo sin parar casi desde que nació, con pequeños retrocesos, si acaso, de dos o tres meses. Creo que desde mediados de Enero no parará de subir, aunque ahora corremos ese riesgo relativo de que baje (como ha ocurrido hoy hasta los 40,39 tras la compra ¡mala leche!).
> 
> *FCC* sigue subiendo hasta los 9,93 (+2,26%; compramos de nuevo a 9,71) y nosotros esperando que llegue a los aproximados 11,26 para vender (espero que a mediados de la próxima semana). De ser así, aumentaríamos nuestros beneficios en ese valor, en un 16% (es la segunda vez que intentamos vender en ese precio)
> 
> Los demás valores en observación, siguen imposibles para nuestras posibilidades...Pero ¿quien sabe si ARCELORMITTAL finalmente se desplomará hasta los 12,21? De ser así, recuperaríamos y ganaríamos dinero con creces, en la única pequeña pérdida que hemos obtenido en los últimos dos meses. Pese a que ahora el valor parece ser alcista, un descalabro lo tiene cualquiera... ) En cualquier caso, creo que, ahora, hay que tenerlo en cartera (un error lo tiene cualquiera) y esperemos que sea al precio que deseamos (12,21 / 12,25) para recuperar las pequeñas perdidas originales con ese valor...



Jap... El valor de compra de 12,21 / 12,25 para Arcelor Mittal, ¿cómo lo deduces? Hoy ha cerrado a 13,50, veo que esperas que baje casi un 10% (redondeando)... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## JauNest (5 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Leete la intervencion 163 y posteriores, y lo entenderás



) Ah, vale, vale... Era un valor que ya habías comprado y te había dado pérdidas y estás esperando a ese 12,21 / 12,25 para volver a entrar con la misma inversión... Vale, vale ::

Pero... ¿y Viscofan?... ¿En ese no habías entrado, verdad?. El precio de compra que te has marcado, ¿cómo lo has sacado?. ¿Mera intuición?, ¿es el mínimo de hace X sesiones?...

Gracias de nuevo por tus aportes, me parecen muy interesantes
Un saludo


----------



## XXavier (5 Ene 2013)

Preparar la jubilación tratando de ganar dinero en bolsa a base de compraventas basadas en el 'análisis técnico', o en cualquier otro método de profecía, me parece temerario. Lo que hay que hacer en cuanto a acciones es, como mucho, comprar -y mantener indefinidamente- aquellas que den un buen dividendo. Y la mayor parte de los ahorros de reserva han de invertirse en bonos o en depósitos bancarios, nunca en acciones, que son volátiles...


----------



## musu19 (5 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> ¡Valgame Dios, que temerario que soy!
> 
> Entiendo tu comentario dentro de lo habitual y acostumbrado sobre este tema. Pero has de entender que no siempre las costumbres están acertadas: BANKIA, el tercer banco del País, ha hecho un corralito y ha arruinado a muchos españoles. Hace poco decían los expertos que invertir en BANKIA era de las cosas mas seguras; ahora esos mismos, dicen que dijeron lo contrario...
> 
> ...



Por eso siempre ponemos "los huevos" en distintas cestas... y para tal cataclismo diversificamos comprando OrO y plata...
*
muy sabios consejos en este hilo!*


----------



## enda (7 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Parece que VISCOFAN ha encontrado un suelo a 39,88. Como tan solo hay un 1% entre la orden de compra anterior (39,3) y ese valor, he decidido comprar de nuevo para no perder la subida (de producirse). Hay que tener presente que este valor lleva subiendo 20 años y no creo que corramos un riesgo especialmente grande (por supuesto lo importante de la empresa esta fuera de España)
> 
> Alguno se puede preguntar el cómo se puede controlar compras y ventas, estando atento a cada valor. ¿Recordáis de las películas como hacen los controladores aéreos? ¿Recordáis que utilizan unas tablillas donde apuntan los vuelos en el orden que se aproximan al aeropuerto? Pues así mismo lo hago yo con los valores de la bolsa y funciona perfectamente bien




Viscofan a 39,15 hace un rato. ¿Perdida de soporte y posible bajada o esperas que rebote?


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

enda dijo:


> Viscofan a 39,15 hace un rato. ¿Perdida de soporte y posible bajada o esperas que rebote?



Yo a Viscofan no le veo bajada, como mucho una entrada en cotización lateral. Es una empresa sólida con buenos beneficios y líder mundial, aunque su sede esté en Cáseda una localidad de 1000 habitantes.


----------



## enda (7 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Yo a Viscofan no le veo bajada, como mucho una entrada en cotización lateral. Es una empresa sólida con buenos beneficios y líder mundial, aunque su sede esté en Cáseda una localidad de 1000 habitantes.



No tengo ni idea, aunque en este análisis no lo ven tan claro:



> Viscofan viendolo desde su entrada en el Ibex 35 PDF Imprimir Correo electrónico
> Escrito por Juan carlos Costa
> Lunes 07 de Enero de 2013 12:10
> 
> ...



Viscofan viendolo desde su entrada en el Ibex 35


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

enda dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, aunque en este análisis no lo ven tan claro:
> 
> 
> Viscofan viendolo desde su entrada en el Ibex 35



Si te mueves por Analisis técnico a lo mejor ahora no está para comprar, pero yo de AT no tengo ni pajolera idea y el único que uso es el fundamental ya que para mí es más simple y realista a largo, pues para mi escaso capital las comisiones de operar a corto plazo me llevarían a pérdidas.
Todos los años está obteniendo unos beneficios similares o crecientes y tiene un buen ahorro de liquidez. Lo úncio que da un dividendo bajísimo para reinvertir más (cosa que me parece bien)
Puede que bankia no sea mala idea del todo para entrar. No ahora obviamente pues probablemente se de el batacazo. Vaarias gestoras, bancos y analistas han situado el valor real de sus acciones entre 0,1 y 0,2 euros por acción por lo que si baja a 0,15 a lo mejor me planteo comprar un pequeño lote, ya que al ser banca nacionalizada no creo que desaparezca, la estamos manteniendo con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## enda (7 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Si te mueves por Analisis técnico a lo mejor ahora no está para comprar, pero yo de AT no tengo ni pajolera idea y el único que uso es el fundamental ya que para mí es más simple y realista a largo, pues para mi escaso capital las comisiones de operar a corto plazo me llevarían a pérdidas.
> Todos los años está obteniendo unos beneficios similares o crecientes y tiene un buen ahorro de liquidez. Lo úncio que da un dividendo bajísimo para reinvertir más (cosa que me parece bien)



+1 Opino lo mismo


----------



## burbuj (7 Ene 2013)

Buenas, me engancho al tema. Conocimientos nulos de bolsa pero con ganas de probar tu método jap.

Ayer empecé en el simulador de bolsa, a eso de las 16:00, y compré VSICOFAN - ya perdí un 2%. Luego, como es dinero ficitcio y me interesa ver como funcionaba la página, me dediqué a buscar los valores más bajos en ese momento, comparándolas con su evolución a lo largo del día -en otras palabras, las bajadas más pronunciadas en las gráficas (escala 1 día). Acabé comprando INDITEX y BANCO POPULAR. En ambas palmo 10% de momento xD

A pesar del poco riesgo de tu manera de "jugar" hay que saber a qué empresas apostar. Comprar barato para vender caro parece ser que no basta, por mucho que estés en medio del mar, no veas tierra y te fijes sólo en las olas.

En cualquier caso a ver que pasa mañana. Saludos y muchas gracias por toda la información aportada Jap!


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

Banco popular tras la adquisición de banco pastor puede tirar pa arriba, pero quien sabe. Con los bancos ahora no se sabe lo que va a pasar, parece que el BBVA puede tirar tambien parriba y el Santander se está viendo perjudicado por las últimas noticias de que no va a despedir a trabajadores de Banesto sino que los va a trasladar a otras sucursales y va a reordenar la plantilla.


----------



## burbuj (8 Ene 2013)

Pero la bolsa no abria a las 9:30? Acabo de entrar y veo valores ya de las 9:00...


----------



## burbuj (8 Ene 2013)

Jap.. habiendo yo comprado ayer INDITEX a 104.200, me gustaria si pudieras "razonar" si es mejor vender ahora (el simulador dice que perdería 9,75%) o esperar a que suba y hasta cuando.
En mi opinión, s i miras el gráfico a dos días, parece que este iniciando una subida suave, así que creo que esperar seria lo correcto. Corrígeme si me equivoco.

Respecto a esta frase de tu post: "Naturalmente hay que poner una orden automática por largo tiempo, por si cae la breva antes de tiempo o hay un barrido descontrolado"..tengo problemas para entenderla


----------



## Black Omen (8 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Si te mueves por Analisis técnico a lo mejor ahora no está para comprar, pero yo de AT no tengo ni pajolera idea y el único que uso es el fundamental ya que para mí es más simple y realista a largo, pues para mi escaso capital las comisiones de operar a corto plazo me llevarían a pérdidas.
> Todos los años está obteniendo unos beneficios similares o crecientes y tiene un buen ahorro de liquidez. Lo úncio que da un dividendo bajísimo para reinvertir más (cosa que me parece bien)
> Puede que bankia no sea mala idea del todo para entrar. No ahora obviamente pues probablemente se de el batacazo. Vaarias gestoras, bancos y analistas han situado el valor real de sus acciones entre 0,1 y 0,2 euros por acción por lo que si baja a 0,15 a lo mejor me planteo comprar un pequeño lote, ya que al ser banca nacionalizada no creo que desaparezca, la estamos manteniendo con nuestros impuestos.




Realista el fundamental? 

Supongo que si uno se cree los balances y demás información fnianciera de las empresas, el fundas¡mental es realista

A mi me parece más realista el análisis técnico, dado que opera sobre algo que es muy difícil de corromper: oferta/demanda.

¿Que es más fácil? ¿Alterar datos financieros o mover todo el mercado hacia una tendencia?


----------



## burbuj (8 Ene 2013)

Mm..veo que en el simulador la comisión es fija de 5 euros..comprando 1 acción de INDITEX a 104,2 voy a tener que fijarme almenos un objetivo de un 5% de ganancias para ésta operación si no quiero asumir pérdidas. 
En renta 4 TODAS las operaciones tienen sólo un 1% de comisión?


----------



## burbuj (8 Ene 2013)

GRIFOLS esta muy bajo comparado con los valores que ha ido teniendo durante la última semana, sin embargo está alto si lo comparas con los valores que ha tenido en un mes. Es buena compra ahora? Teniendo en cuenta la tendencia alcista parece ser que sí, no?


----------



## burbuj (8 Ene 2013)

Perdona la ignorancia (completo paleto como tú dices) pero esos valores corresponden al IBEX no? que son..puntos? No consigo verlo en ningún sitio en el simulador, sólo muestra valores de acciones.

Y lo del champán? Odio a los catalufos?


----------



## Dudosillo (8 Ene 2013)

Yo si que soy ignorante, no se que significa que 
el valor sea 6000, 7000 o 9000.
Necesito una explicación para tontos por favor. 
Estoy en bolsa virtual y aprendiendo mucho-mucho, por ejemplo aprendiendo que Jap tiene razón cuando dice que hay que tomárselo en serio, como un trabajo, si no es asi, se te escapan los momentos interesantes para entrar o salir. También que hay que tener ajustados los stops, tropezando se aprende.
Aún asi gano algo después de comisiones. Inditex me esta salvando las perdidas de Viscofan. Los he dejado abandonados desde la 1 de la tarde asta ahora, veremos que pasa mañana, voy a dejar los stops bien ajustaditos.


----------



## 1965 (8 Ene 2013)

*Enagas*

Hola jap, ¿Que crees que ha pasado hoy al final con enagas?. Tenía ppuesto un límite de venta y me las han vendido sin darme cuenta por un subidón muy raro. Me había arrepentido de venderlas y no me ha dado tiempo. Otra pregunta ¿venderías ferrovial con un margen de casi dos euros por acción o son de las que tal vez habría que aguantar a largo plazo?. Compré 160 a 10,3 y ya pillé el dividendo. Es que he leído en algún sitio que por algún tipo de análisis, estaría en la arte alta de su banda y tal vez baje. Gracias y te sigo leyendo


----------



## kader35 (8 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Pues yo, de momento, parece que me he colado en el stop loss de *VISCOFAN* , por ausentarme un par de horas y no dejarlo automático. De mi primera compra a 41,10, tendríamos que haber vendido a 39,45 y al cierre ha llegado a 39,19 . Veremos mañana a la apertura, pero si sigue el desplome, se vende sin contemplaciones y punto.
> 
> *FCC* sigue a la conquista de los 11,26



Bueno, jap, ya hemos visto que eres humano. Esto también nos vale como ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer.

Estoy también en la Bolsa virtual, pero no es nada emocionante. A ver si me dan de alta en Renta4 y empiezo de verdad, aunque sea con cantidades bajas.


----------



## kader35 (8 Ene 2013)

Y la web de Renta 4,¿ qué tal funciona? ¿te ha dado algún problema?


----------



## burbuj (9 Ene 2013)

_pero lo han pagado todos los inversores que les ha pescado con stop profit por esa zona_

No me queda claro. Si tenian un stop profit en la zona baja siginifica que en esa zona ya habian tenido un beneficio y les iba bien vender ahí. No veo de qué manera esa gente puede estar pagando algo.


----------



## kader35 (9 Ene 2013)

Un* stop profit *es un tope que ponemos para vender la acción de forma que nos proporcione un determinado beneficio, no?

Hay otra cosa que no entiendo en la bolsa virtual, y es que me pone una cantidad en *activo top *y otra, ínferior, en *activo débil*, ¿Cómo se interpreta esto?


----------



## burbuj (9 Ene 2013)

> puede ser interesante para comprar en aprox. 24,5- 25 euros



cómo has llegado a la conclusión de que es ese valor el que es bueno para comprar? hace dos semanas se quedo fijo en 24,7 y antes de eso incluso estaba más bajo. Además lleva bajando varios días seguidos. Nada indica que hubiera que comprar salvo que ese valor es bajo comparado con el de hace unos días, pero es que hace 2 días 25,7 era también un valor bajo comparado con los valores anteriores y aun así, siguió bajando.

Perdona si te machaco a preguntas pero quiero comprobar la "racionalidad" de tu método y, así en frío, decir que 25eu es un valor interesante para comprar lo veo más una corazonada que otra cosa. A no ser que se me esté escapando algo..


----------



## kader35 (9 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Pues sera que tu dinero esta muy débil y necesitas que te toque la lotería )))
> Pues no tengo idea, pero me imagino que tendrás dinero retenido por alguna orden de compra y por eso no coinciden las cantidades



Sí, la verdad es que que me toque la lotería sería muy de celebrar, pero no, no tengo dinero retenido por ninguna orden de compra. No sé, bueno, no será muy relevante.

Yo he comprado GRIFOLS a 25,685. Por lo que estás diciendo creo que un poco caro, a ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Mira las curvas del valor y veras que está en una formación de sima. El problema es saber donde esta el fondo, para comprar en ese punto. Normalmente suele ser la intersección, aproximada, de la linea de mínimos de las demas simas de ese valor, con la linea de bajada de esta. Claro que los suelos existentes en la zona (horizontales en los que el valor ha rebotado en otras ocasiones) tienen una gran influencia y nunca sabremos con exactitud en que medida...



Esto que explicas no es más que análisis técnico, básico, pero AT: canales, soportes y resistencias. Lo digo porque en algún otro comentario tuyo de este hilo me pareció que ponías al AT un poco a caldo...


----------



## burbuj (9 Ene 2013)

Está claro que esoty por debajo de tonto, puesto que de lo que hablas hay más cosas que no entiendo de las que entiendo. 
*
Formación de sima*: simplemente una pendiente brusca hacia abajo supongo?

*Línea de mínimos de las demás simas*: El gráfico está lleno de simas, todo depende de la escala de tiempo que le pongas. si pones escala a una semanas ves muchas simas que desaparecen al cambiar la escala al mes, que a su vez desaparecen si pones escala a un año. Es imposible llegar a un valor concreto de las "demás simas" si no se espcifica un rango temporal.

*suelos existentes por la zona en el ultimo año*: No me concuerda con lo que pones, a no ser que estém malinterpretando el concepto de "suelo" (yo cojo el punto más bajo de la sima a partir del cual volvió a subir). En el año pasado los puntos que veo yo aquí en la bolsa virtual son:
30/11/12 24.600
28/12/12 24,560

Nada que ver con tus 25e, 25,80 y 24 euros.


----------



## 1965 (9 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos. ¿Sabe alguien si lo de la nueva fiscalidad de venta en un año se refiere a año natural o a un interperíodo de ese tiempo?. Es que quería vender ferrovial, pero las compré a finales del año pasado. Si me van a pegar una clavada en hacienda igual lo dejo todo el año porque me gusta el valor. Ahora llevo un +14% (ás los dividendos que me pagaron), así que le sacaría un dinerito, pero si me cuentan el nº de meses desde que las compré me interesa menos.
De lo que hablais de Grifols, yo hace meses compré a 24 y me pareció caro. Luego aproveché una serie de bajadas para comprar más hasta conseguir una media de 22,5 y cuando subió a 26 las vendí. Ahora llevo tiempo esperando alguna bajada porque es un valor que me interesa, pero no acaba de caer del 24. De todas formas, es un valor que parece ir siempre en contra del Ibex. Cuando todo baja, griols sube y viceversa. Creo que puede ser un buen valor para guardar el dinero un tiempo.
saludos


----------



## nicotina (9 Ene 2013)

Leídas las 28 páginas del tirón. Muchas gracias por compartir tu método Jap, para los que estamos iniciándonos con la bolsa es una auténtica mina.

¿Cuánto sueles ajustar los stop-loss por regla general? Me ha ocurrido ya un par de veces que sufro uno de esos barridos que comentas justo antes de una subida y se me ha quedado cara de tonto.

un saludo


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2013)

Hola jap!
Como supongo sabrás, sigo este hilo casi desde el comienzo, y ya que dijiste que trabajabas con r4, te hago una pregunta breve. Hoy me han activado la cuenta y en un cuestionario me preguntan si preciso consejo o asesoramiento de R4; de momento he puesto que no aunque puedo modificar esta opción. ¿Tú lo tienes activado? ¿Sabes para qué sirve? Yo me imagino que si lo activo me darán bastante el coñazo con productos que les interese vender, por eso no me atrevo a poner que sí, aunque tenga aún poca experiencia.

un saludo


----------



## burbuj (9 Ene 2013)

Gracias por la aclaración. 

Insisto en que las simas que se pueden ver en una escala pequeña pueden quedar más ocultas cuando cambias a una más grande. 

Ejemplo EBRO FOODS: la linea que dibujamos desde las últimas dos simas en escala 24h nos lleva a un punto de corte totalmente diferente del punto al que llegaríamos trazando la linea desde las dos últimas simas que vemos en escala 72h.


----------



## TorNO (9 Ene 2013)

¿qué coñx pasa en este hilo?


----------



## Dudosillo (9 Ene 2013)

Se jodio el invento.


----------



## mfernama (9 Ene 2013)

TorNO dijo:


> ¿qué coñx pasa en este hilo?



Tiene pinta de que Jap se ha cabreado por algo y ha editado todos sus post ¿? no se es muy rarito esto...


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Ene 2013)

jap que ha pasado??????


----------



## Dudosillo (9 Ene 2013)

Jap. Entiendo que alguien te tocó las narices y te has cabreado. 
Estas en tu derecho, y ademas posiblemente tengas razón.
Pero nos estás castigando a los más débiles. Otra vez estas en tu derecho.
Que putada, espero que se te pase.
No dejes este hilo, o es su defecto abre otro.
Es mas que interesante, conseguiste despertar interes en mas de uno. 
Joder, gracias por lo aportado y no nos dejes hombre.


----------



## Dudosillo (9 Ene 2013)

Bueno, bueno, haber si hay una explicación, o si se pudiera tratar de un error ...


----------



## burbuj (9 Ene 2013)

que? que cojones pasa aqui? calopez o quien sea que de explicaciones. El forero Jap se estaba portando como un auténtico caballero y de hecho este hilo es de lo mejor que he visto aquí en mucho tiempo.

quizas haya sido todo un lamentable error? :


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Ene 2013)

muchas gracias jap, he aprendido mucho de ti y me ha gustado tu estrategia simple y efectiva para novatos


----------



## kader35 (10 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no sé. Me han borrado un hilo completo. Ha de ser porque acusé a un forero de vender la moto de forma encubierta (estoy convencido y esto en los foros es bastante habitual. Se meten a vender -en este caso vitros- confundiéndo a la gente con mala información y, si la moderación no es experimentada, se la cuelan; yo he tenido dos foros propios y lo conozco bien).
> 
> Pero si la moderación hace eso (borrar mi pequeño esfuerzo) sin previo áviso, podra hacer cualquier cosa con el esfuerzo de los demás, por lo que...
> 
> No me marcho pues os seguiré leyendo pero, *de aportar, nada de nada* no sea que luego nos lo borren por un capricho...Saludos a todos...En mi casa, sigo hablando de estas cosas y otras muchas mas, por lo que al que le interese, espero que tomara nota de la dirección; yo ya no la repetiré mas aquí



Vaya faena, jap!!!

Ahora que nos habíamos arrancado con la Bolsa!! 

Si tú no estás, veo difícil que este hilo sobreviva, ya que eres el profe, pero claro está que tu decisión es muy respetable y no hay más remedio que acatarla.

Como tú dices, es tu esfuerzo, por eso no deberías destruirlo, ya que éste es independiente del que te han borrado (por cierto, ¿Cuál era?) y has logrado interesarnos por tu "sistema de paleto".

Pues nada, iremos a tu casa ¿Qué capacidad tiene?

Fuera de bromas, no te enfades hombre, que no merece la pena. Solo decirte que respeto tu decisión, que se te va a echar de menos y que si lo puedes reconsiderar cuando pase un tiempo, aquí estaré, leyéndote y aprendiendo.


----------



## Iris (10 Ene 2013)

En todos lados hay patanes envidiosos que venderian a su madre por un rolex.
Los vendemadres no juegan limpio y su objetivo es quitarte de en medio.
Y si tu te enfadas y borras todo los vendemadres consiguen su objetivo: quitarte de en medio.
Siempre los encontraras en cualquier lugar al que vayas; ni caso, deja tu ego y que no se salgan con la suya


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Ene 2013)

Lástima, hay ciertas decisiones irreversibles que no deben hacerse en caliente.. 

Alguien recopiló las lecciones magistrales o se hizo algún resumen de la metodología del maestro? Es una pena que ahora no podamos consultar tan buena información ...

[ Actualizo: Quien quiera intentar aprender algo de este método tan sencillo como eficaz, puede hacerlo a partir del hilo apócrifo hecho con los retales que han quedado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aded-preparando-jubilacion-bolsa-paletos.html ]


----------



## Dudosillo (10 Ene 2013)

Oye Jap, ¿te has planteado abrir un blog o similar?
Tu controlarias cien por cien tu información.
O un grupo en facebook, no se, se me ocurre que tu configuras el nivel de privacidad, con quien compartes info y con quien no, o si es abierto totalmente, etc.
Algo que no te de mucho ruido, que no te absorba demasiado tiempo, que tu controles y que te permita seguir escribiendo cuando te apetezca.
Espero que se te pase el caldeo poco a poco y retomes el tema cuando y como quieras.
Saludos y mis respetos.


----------



## Dudosillo (10 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> )))) Tengo doce ¿Más? JavierAzurmendi.com



No, mas no que serian 12+1
Gracias por el enlace, ¿algún enlace mas?. Es que me apetece leerte.
Si quieres te lo pido por mensaje privado.


----------



## kader35 (10 Ene 2013)

jap dijo:


> )))) Tengo doce ¿Más? JavierAzurmendi.com



Anoche me pasé por tu blog, y sólo haces alguna referencia a lo que realizas en Bolsa, pero ni mucho menos de la manera que lo has explicado aquí.

Vuelve, a casa vuelve .......:o:o:o


----------



## Dudosillo (11 Ene 2013)

Sigo en bolsa virtual.
Ayer no conseguí cerrar bankia y hoy a primerissima hora le he arrancado un 5%.
Joder el peligro es que parece mas fácil de la cuenta.
Jap nos ha dejado unas lecciones magistrales para paletos.
Me falta información de la bolsa en tiempo real. 
La info de bolsa virtual va con aprox 30 minutos de retraso, pero la del teletexto tiene solo unos 15 minutos de retraso, y se refresca cada 2-4 minutos.
Jap nos enseñó que a primera hora hay fluctuaciones mayores, con info tiempo real y un broker que ejecute las ordenes rápidamente, se podrían hacer maravillas.
He visto en alguna pagina suscripción a información en tiempo real por 10€ al mes.
¿Alguien tienen información en tiempo real? ¿puede informar donde, como y cuanto?

Jap me uno a la musiquilla: Vuelve, a casa vuelve...


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Dic 2013)

Bancolchon mi apuesta actual...no me fio de nada.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Dic 2013)

jap dijo:


> Tras la gracia y el cabreo correspondiente, no me suelo pasar por aquí, pero hoy lo he hecho y me encuentro este hilo que sigue en primera página…. La verdad, no lo entiendo ¿Es que hay tan poca aportación en este foro? Pues si es así, corresponde a la moderación analizar cual es la razón…



Menudo EGO y menuda "casualidad" que hayas pasado justo cuando el reflotador oficial ha llegado hasta tus estratos. Para tu tranquilidad, este hilo llevaba hundido en las profundidades desde poco despues de tu pataleta, concretamente desde el 11 de enero. 

La de cosas que han pasado desde entonces, ni siquiera recordaba este hilo, uno de los miles a los que estoy suscrito por haber participado. Por cierto, dice mucho de ti que despues de un año sigas dolido y reencoroso porque algun moderador inútil moviera tu hilo, ignorando la docena de foreros que agradecimos explicitamente tu aportacion, como las de tantos otros... :abajo:


----------

